# Авиация > Матчасть >  Су-15

## николай-78

очень хочется услышать что-то новое об этом самолете, видимо о самом универсальном из чистых перехватчиков и видимо самым боевым из самолетов с красными звездами-3эпизода/1-таран, в составе ВВС/, правда против не боевых самолетов. И единственном "бомбардировщике" т.е. бросавшим бомбы по наземным целям /а не ПМ-6/среди перехватчиков. Моя служба на этом типе была недолгой 2года-наТ в СВВАУЛШ и год на последних сериях ТМа, а далее одни "корабли"-которые я очень уважаю.
Вообще на этом самолете многоуважаемое КБ поизощрялось будь здоров-одни проценты вместо кг/кв.см чего стоят и 3 прибора курса+СВЗ нерасчетный для Р13, правда на ТМ это исправили и учли. А на 43 спарке так перемудрили с оборудованием так, что можно было летать по отношению к боевому ТМ-только в "ПМУ", правда потом влепили РСБН.

----------


## PPV

> очень хочется услышать что-то новое об этом самолете, видимо о самом универсальном из чистых перехватчиков и видимо самым боевым из самолетов с красными звездами-3эпизода/1-таран, в составе ВВС/, правда против не боевых самолетов. И единственном "бомбардировщике" т.е. бросавшим бомбы по наземным целям /а не ПМ-6/среди перехватчиков. Моя служба на этом типе была недолгой 2года-наТ в СВВАУЛШ и год на последних сериях ТМа, а далее одни "корабли"-которые я очень уважаю.
> Вообще на этом самолете многоуважаемое КБ поизощрялось будь здоров-одни проценты вместо кг/кв.см чего стоят и 3 прибора курса+СВЗ нерасчетный для Р13, правда на ТМ это исправили и учли. А на 43 спарке так перемудрили с оборудованием так, что можно было летать по отношению к боевому ТМ-только в "ПМУ", правда потом влепили РСБН.


К сожалению, этому самолету не так сильно "повезло" с главным конструктором, как другим машинам КБ, которые в этот момент были "в работе". Главным на Су-15 был назначен Н.П. Поленов а он не имел в КБ и у Генерального такого же веса, и авторитета, как  Н.Г. Зырин (главный конструктор Су-17) и Е.С. Фельснер (по Су-24). Как результат - были практически "похоронены" проекты всех более поздних вариантов модернизации машины, которые предлагались в конце 60-х - начале 70-х...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, из нереализованных в серию, я знаю только СУ-15БИС. А какие еще были?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, из нереализованных в серию, я знаю только СУ-15БИС. А какие еще были?


Бис - это все-таки реализованный. Из такого "реализованного" можно вспомнить, например, установку встроенной пушки. А я имею в виду варианты которые были только в проработке, с установкой новых двигателей типа Р67-300, новой РЛС, и т.д. ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Бис - это все-таки реализованный. Из такого "реализованного" можно вспомнить, например, установку встроенной пушки.


Ну да, Павел, я и написал "нереализованный в серии". А СУ-15 со встроенной пушкой имел какое-то обозначение, типа СУ-15... или Т-58...?
Павел, а что за мотор Р67-300?
Все же я не могу согласиться с тем, что СУ-15-му не повезло с главным. Мне кажется, что машина честно и достаточно эффективно отслужила свой срок и уступила уже самолетам нового поколения. Может, как это получилось с БИСом, даже уже просто не имело смысла (может даже экономического) его и дальше модернизировать?

----------


## PPV

> Ну да, Павел, я и написал "нереализованный в серии". А СУ-15 со встроенной пушкой имел какое-то обозначение, типа СУ-15... или Т-58...?
> Павел, а что за мотор Р67-300?
> Все же я не могу согласиться с тем, что СУ-15-му не повезло с главным. Мне кажется, что машина честно и достаточно эффективно отслужила свой срок и уступила уже самолетам нового поколения. Может, как это получилось с БИСом, даже уже просто не имело смысла (может даже экономического) его и дальше модернизировать?


В вариант со встроенной пушкой был доработан только 1 Су-15ТМ, никаких доп.обозначений он не имел. Испытания прошли успешно, но серия к тому времени уже практически завершилась, поэтому, видимо, никуда не внедрялось.
Р67-300 - "бумажный" ТРДДФ от "Союза".
Были варианты дальнейшей модернизации Су-15ТМ с установкой нового по геометрии оживального крыла по типу Т10-1, с установкой новой РЛС типа "Пурга", новыми двигателями Р67-300, с увеличенным запасом топлива, рабочие обозначения Су-19, Су-21...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, извини, но тогда придется тебе еще вопросов накидать.
1)честно говоря, я не понял, что значит "бумажный" от "Союза"?
2) РЛС "Пурга" имела какое-то развитие, продолжение?
3)а ф-ж оставался тот же?
4)за счет чего планировали увеличить запас топлива?
 Благодарю за внимание.

----------


## Igor_k

Тогда уж можно продолжать накидывание -неужели еще в 70-е не пытались провести унификациию электроники с Миг-23П/Миг-25ПД?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, извини, но тогда придется тебе еще вопросов накидать.
> 1)честно говоря, я не понял, что значит "бумажный" от "Союза"?
> 2) РЛС "Пурга" имела какое-то развитие, продолжение?
> 3)а ф-ж оставался тот же?
> 4)за счет чего планировали увеличить запас топлива?
>  Благодарю за внимание.


"бумажный", т.е. не прошедший в своем развитии далее этапа "бумажного" проектирования.
РЛС "Пурга" также осталась только на бумаге.
Фюзеляж по геометрии оставался практически без изменений, должна была немного поменяться конструкция в ХЧФ в связи с установкой нового двигателя и перекомпоновкой под доп. топливные отсеки.
Запас топлива увличивался в связи с меньшими габаритами двигателей.

----------


## PPV

> Тогда уж можно продолжать накидывание -неужели еще в 70-е не пытались провести унификациию электроники с Миг-23П/Миг-25ПД?


Дальнейшее развитие тематики Су-15 практически прекратилось в начале 70-х в связи с пассивной позицией главного конструктора самолета Н.П. Поленова и ответным падением интереса к теме со стороны основного заказчика -авиации войск ПВО, где в качестве основного к этому времени уже рассматривался МиГ-23М...

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, Павел.

----------


## PPV

Несколько дней назад, когда в первый раз прочитал вступительный пост «Николая-78» к этой теме, сперва подумал – ну что принципиально нового можно вспомнить о Су-15? Вроде бы основные перипетии из истории этой машины уже успели стать неким общим местом в переложении историков от авиации… 
Однако по некотором размышлении, согласился с Николаем. На мой взгляд, эта самая «общеупотребительная» история Су-15 является слишком уж поверхностной. Стоит лишь немного глубже «копнуть» в том или ином месте, сразу же появляется целая куча вопросов, а ответов на них нет. 
Вот конкретный пример: была такая загадочная модификация Су-15 под обозначением У-58Б, которая не оставила никакого «потомства». Мало того, от этого самолета вообще не осталось практически никаких «материальных» следов, кроме упоминаний в годовых отчетах ОКБ. Нет вообще ни одной фотографии этого пепелаца. Достоверно про него известно лишь то, что он был таки построен к лету 1970-го в ОП филиала ОКБ в Новосибирске, и даже облетан в июне того же года. Однако испытания продлились недолго, и вскоре под каким-то благовидным предлогом его списали.  Относительно фактических причин ходили смутные слухи, но зачем их плодить? …
А ведь интересная, наверное, была машина – полноценный учебно-боевой самолет, оснащенный РЛС! В качестве иллюстрации – аксонометрия Су-15УБ из ТО-66:

----------


## николай-78

Павел меня всегда интересовало это устройство на Су-15 и его эффект

----------


## николай-78

Павел 
а что были УБ с треугольным крылом??

----------


## николай-78

а зачем поменяли с 12серии СВЗ??

----------


## PPV

> Павел меня всегда интересовало это устройство на Су-15 и его эффект


Честно говоря, впервые вижу такое. По видимому, это рассекатель для слива дождевых струй с остекления фонаря?

----------


## николай-78

Ну онное устройство появилось после 79-80г и его назначение и эффект мне не известен т.к.я уже летал на Изд.И

----------


## PPV

> Павел 
> а что были УБ с треугольным крылом??


Да, был, в единственном экземпляре, серийный № 0003. Крыло, вроде бы, действительно, было треугольное, без наплыва, как и на первом опытном Су-15УТ (У-58Т). Но еще раз повторюсь, фотографий этой машины не сохранилось. Вообще...

----------


## PPV

> а зачем поменяли с 12серии СВЗ??


Николай, не готов ответить, не знаю...

----------


## николай-78

Павел,устойство для отбоя дождя не могло дегаться без разрешения ОКБ, и его первоначальный вид был иной с клювом, примерно таккак на Бесовецко-Алыкельской машиене

----------


## PPV

В продолжение разговора – меня лично удивляет, почему так мало пишут про машины типа Су-15, а если и вспоминают, то преимущественно всякую хрень, например, про то, что именно на нем (!) Осипович сбивал «Боинг-747» KAL-007. И это про самолет, выпущенный в огромном количестве, более 1400 экземпляров, состоявший на вооружении авиации войск ПВО более 20 лет, и находившийся в эксплуатации совсем недавно – еще каких-то 15 лет назад… 
Ведь к середине 70-х, т.е. в период наивысшей точки своего развертывания, Су-15 находились на вооружении, ~ 30 полков авиации войск ПВО, только летный состав этих частей насчитывал никак не менее полутора тысяч человек! И неужели никому из них совсем нечего вспомнить об этом времени и о самолете?
Для затравки: несколько фото опытных Су-15: Т58Д-1, Т58Д-3, Т-58ВД, Т-58Л

----------


## николай-78

В Техасе в "лесу" стоял странный Су-15 у него вместо К-10Т стоял другой прицел ПКВ/возможно/ и РУДы лев. и прав. фиксировались защелкой, т.е. можно было управлять двумя РУДами одновременно.

----------


## PPV

> Ну онное устройство появилось после 79-80г и его назначение и эффект мне не известен т.к.я уже летал на Изд.И


А оное устройство было на всех бортах в полку?

----------


## николай-78

Павел.
Я думаю ТМ был очень даже ничего, даже в воздушном бою мог утереть нос 21БИС

----------


## николай-78

> А оное устройство было на всех бортах в полку?


Да везде,только со срезанным клювом.
Вот датчики угла атаки и скольжения с ПВД были демонтированы не на всех машинах вплоть до снятия с вооружения

----------


## PPV

> Павел,устойство для отбоя дождя не могло дегаться без разрешения ОКБ, и его первоначальный вид был иной с клювом, примерно таккак на Бесовецко-Алыкельской машиене


Вот про это я вроде бы слышал. 
Кстати, тут вот еще какой момент. Многие вопросы по эксплуатации машин могли решаться даже не на уровне головного ОКБ, а на уровне филиала ОКБ в Новосибирске, который курировал эти вопросы. Так что и концов каждой конкретной доработки иной раз трудно найти. Для этого нужно разговаривать с конкретными людьми из ФОКБ, а многие уже поувольнялись... 
Или же ехать в Новосибирск и "перетряхивать" тамошний архив чертежей и документации в надежде что-нибудь отыскать...

----------


## николай-78

вот простой 15

----------


## PPV

> В Техасе в "лесу" стоял странный Су-15 у него вместо К-10Т стоял другой прицел ПКВ/возможно/ и РУДы лев. и прав. фиксировались защелкой, т.е. можно было управлять двумя РУДами одновременно.


Николай, что такое "Техас"?

----------


## николай-78

уж слишком футуристический проэкт с отражением капель дождя или профонация полная, а где испытания

----------


## николай-78

Техас=Тихорецк Краснодарского края

----------


## PPV

> Павел.
> Я думаю ТМ был очень даже ничего, даже в воздушном бою мог утереть нос 21БИС


Не знаю, не сравнивал, да и в ГНИКИ, насколько я знаю, подобных сравнений не делали. Все-таки это были принципиально разные по назначению машины. И нагрузка на крыло у Су-15 было очень большая, так что в плане горизонтальной маневренности, машина, наверное, была "не ахти".

----------


## PPV

> В Техасе в "лесу" стоял странный Су-15 у него вместо К-10Т стоял другой прицел ПКВ/возможно/ и РУДы лев. и прав. фиксировались защелкой, т.е. можно было управлять двумя РУДами одновременно.


Николай, а это был простой Су-15, или ТМ?

----------


## николай-78

туда же ушла Т №91 как наглядное пособие с большими ТМскими СВЗ и 2-м форсажем

----------


## PPV

В качестве иллюстрации к ранее описанному проекту модернизации Су-15 с оживальным крылом:

----------


## николай-78

> Не знаю, не сравнивал, да и в ГНИКИ, насколько я знаю, подобных сравнений не делали. Все-таки это были принципиально разные по назначению машины. И нагрузка на крыло у Су-15 было очень большая, так что в плане горизонтальной маневренности, машина, наверное, была "не ахти".


Это говорили пилоты ПВО с ТМов в последствии служившие в Учарале на БИСах

----------


## николай-78

> Николай, а это был простой Су-15, или ТМ?


это 15 простой с серйным в первой 5-ке

----------


## Антон

> Павел,устойство для отбоя дождя не могло дегаться без разрешения ОКБ, и его первоначальный вид был иной с клювом, примерно таккак на Бесовецко-Алыкельской машиене


Классная эмблемка! :Smile: Первый раз такую вижу! Классно у вас придумали совместить эмблему ОКБ и ордена!

----------


## PPV

> туда же ушла Т №91 как наглядное пособие с большими ТМскими СВЗ и 2-м форсажем


Первым получил на вооружение Су-15Т, а затем и ТМы 594-й УИАП из состава Савастлейки, там же на базе этого полка провели войсковые испытания самолета. Очевидно, оттуда Су-15Т передали в Тихорецк?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Честно говоря, впервые вижу такое. По видимому, это рассекатель для слива дождевых струй с остекления фонаря?


Не знаю, как эта штука правильно называется, но они ставились довольно много. Я сужу по фото. Мне кажется, что это должно было защищать лобовое стекло от "набегания"  воды, снега или льда со стороны НЧФ.

----------


## timsz

> рабочие обозначения Су-19, Су-21...


Немного офф. А эти обозначения еще где-нибудь использовались?

----------


## PPV

> Немного офф. А эти обозначения еще где-нибудь использовались?


На серийных машинах - нет, а как "рабочие" названия, да, например, в проектах Су-17-х, которые позже стали Су-17М3 и Су-17М4...

----------


## FLOGGER

В западных моделях.

----------


## FLOGGER

> а зачем поменяли с 12серии СВЗ??


Может, в связи с установкой Р-13? Расширенный в\з был только на ТМах, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Любомирский

> В продолжение разговора – меня лично удивляет, почему так мало пишут про машины типа Су-15, а если и вспоминают, то преимущественно всякую хрень, например, про то, что именно на нем (!) Осипович сбивал «Боинг-747» KAL-007. И это про самолет, выпущенный в огромном количестве, более 1400 экземпляров, состоявший на вооружении авиации войск ПВО более 20 лет, и находившийся в эксплуатации совсем недавно – еще каких 15 лет назад… 
> Ведь к середине 70-х, т.е. в период наивысшей точки своего развертывания, Су-15 находились на вооружении, ~ 30 полков авиации войск ПВО...


Есть, конечно, интересные моменты, но они у каждого свои. Лично мне вспоминать особо нечего, а вот за дополнительную информацию был бы благодарен.
Какая есть литература по Су-15, что посоветуете прочесть?
Я насобирал - статью-монографию из АиВ, специализированное издание по Су-15 от ПКЛ и книжку Гордона по советским перехватчикам ПВО.
А хотелось бы что-то вроде книг Бедретдинова или Фомина - где детально рассмотрена история создания и конструкция самолета, есть вообще такие издания? 
Остальные самолеты более-менее освещены в литературе, а по перехватчикам, в частности, Су-15, литературы как-то мало. 
Интерес не праздный - пару лет назад собирал модель сего изящного самолета, однако, оглядываясь назад, понимаю, что сейчас собрал бы его лучше, вот пока собираю информацию, изучаю фото.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Павел,устойство для отбоя дождя не могло дегаться без разрешения ОКБ, и его первоначальный вид был иной с клювом, примерно таккак на Бесовецко-Алыкельской машиене


На мой взгляд, это то же самое, что и на верхнем фото. Ставились они не на всех машинах, но на многих.

----------


## PPV

> Есть, конечно, интересные моменты, но они у каждого свои. Лично мне вспоминать особо нечего, а вот за дополнительную информацию был бы благодарен.
> Какая есть литература по Су-15, что посоветуете прочесть?
> Я насобирал - статью-монографию из АиВ, специализированное издание по Су-15 от ПКЛ и книжку Гордона по советским перехватчикам ПВО.
> А хотелось бы что-то вроде книг Бедретдинова или Фомина - где детально рассмотрена история создания и конструкция самолета, есть вообще такие издания? 
> Остальные самолеты более-менее освещены в литературе, а по перехватчикам, в частности, Су-15, литературы как-то мало. 
> Интерес не праздный - пару лет назад собирал модель сего изящного самолета, однако, оглядываясь назад, понимаю, что сейчас собрал бы его лучше, вот пока собираю информацию, изучаю фото.


Сперва ответ на вопрос: судя по перечисленным Вами источникам, мне добавить особо нечего. Была еще кое-какая мелочевка, типа статей в М-Хобби, но погоды она не делает. Правда, не совсем понял, что такое "ПКЛ"... 
Действительно, по Су-15 подробных книжек пока не было. Ну так в чем же дело? Кто мешает нам всем вместе собраться и сделать хорошую книжку? Каждый внесет свою лепту, глядишь, что-нибудь путное и получится... 
Насколько я понял, Вы тоже в этом вопросе человек не постронний, имели какое-то отношение к данному пепелацу?

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, личку глянь.

----------


## alexvolf

> Вообще на этом самолете многоуважаемое КБ поизощрялось будь здоров-одни проценты вместо кг/кв.см чего стоят и 3 прибора курса+СВЗ нерасчетный для Р13, правда на ТМ это исправили и учли. А на 43 спарке так перемудрили с оборудованием так, что можно было летать по отношению к боевому ТМ-только в "ПМУ", правда потом влепили РСБН.


 Николай-78
Позвольте несколько вопросов -1) слышал,что при энергичном маневре 
на СЗ у 15-го часто возникали проблемы с тормозными щитками
2) отрабатывался ли вами "взлет на форсаже-без отрыва от ВПП",как при
этом вели себя пневматики шасси и были ли обрывы ТП?

----------


## Любомирский

ПКЛ (перегляд конструкции лютницух), это тоже гордоновская книжка - есть пару интересных ракурсов, наверняка она есть на фарпосте (обложка во вложении).
С самолетом меня объединяет только моя любовь к отечественной, к самолетам ОКБ Сухого и к Су-15, в особенности Су-15ТМ, в частности. 
Как писал ранее - собирал его модель, но сейчас решил подсобирать информации, дабы не испортить новую модель. 

С книгой - конечно было здорово не только читать, но и принимать участие в создании чего-то подобного. Однако, лично у меня нет опыта подобной работы - это раз. К тому же у меня мало полезной лично моей информации (имею ввиду собственные фотоматериалы, в основном - все из интернета) - это два. Так что, сомнительно, что я могу быть полезен в данном мероприятии. 
Много интересного фото и воспоминаний у тех людей, кто служил на этих самолетах, однако, они не так часто выходят в сеть или делятся информацией, для того, чтоб это все можно было связать воедино. 
В общем, как-то так.

----------


## PPV

> ПКЛ (перегляд конструкции лютницух), это тоже гордоновская книжка - есть пару интересных ракурсов, наверняка она есть на фарпосте (обложка во вложении). ...


Про ПКЛ понял, она у меня тоже есть. Да, согласен, Гордон, конечно, большой специалист во всех вопросах, надо отдать должное этому небескорыстному популяризатору отечественной авиации...
С другой стороны, любовь к отечечественной авиации - тоже весьма немаловажный фактор, а уж если эта любовь взаимна...
К чему я все это? Свой вклад в общее дело может внести каждый, было бы только желание. Лично знаком с одним таким фанатом, который не имея никаких официальных выходов на матчасть, ОКБ, или серийный завод продолжает любыми путями собирать весь возможный материал на Су-9/11. А ведь эти машины - еще более "древние" , чем Су-15. Так что нет ничего невозможного, было бы только желание...

С уважением...

----------


## Igor_k

> Не знаю, не сравнивал, да и в ГНИКИ, насколько я знаю, подобных сравнений не делали. Все-таки это были принципиально разные по назначению машины. И нагрузка на крыло у Су-15 было очень большая, так что в плане горизонтальной маневренности, машина, наверное, была "не ахти".


Действительно,в Марах был случай,когда звено ТМ уделало звено 21-х.Но,думаю,действительно,де  ло не в горизонтальной маневренности.Или за счет тактики или/и за счет лучшей информированности(то что буржуи именуют  situational awareness)

----------


## Mig

> Действительно,в Марах был случай,когда звено ТМ уделало звено 21-х.Но,думаю,действительно,де  ло не в горизонтальной маневренности.Или за счет тактики или/и за счет лучшей информированности(то что буржуи именуют  situational awareness)


Летчики рассказывали, что в Марах местные летчики иной раз ради прикола или по другой причине отчаянно "фолили", а проверяемые полки получали неуды...

----------


## PPV

> Действительно,в Марах был случай,когда звено ТМ уделало звено 21-х.Но,думаю,действительно,де  ло не в горизонтальной маневренности.Или за счет тактики или/и за счет лучшей информированности(то что буржуи именуют  situational awareness)


"Всяк кулик свое болото хвалит". Это я к тому, что заявления подобного рода о превосходстве того или иного аппарата в устах летчиков - отнюдь не истина в последней инстанции. В свое время беседовал с летчиком 47 ИАП (Золотая Долина), летавшим на Су-15ТМ, а в 80-е пересевшим на Су-27. Так вот он всерьез уверял меня, что Су-15ТМ ничуть не уступал Су-27-му с точки зрения маневренного воздушного боя. Я не стал с ним спорить. Ну просто очень нравился ему этот, первый и самый главный в его летной жизни самолет...
А по поводу "уделывания" в Марах - не могли бы Вы поподробнее осветить этот вопрос. Когда именно это было, хотя бы с точностью до года, какой полк был на полигоне?

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Летчики рассказывали, что в Марах местные летчики иной раз ради прикола или по другой причине отчаянно "фолили", а проверяемые полки получали неуды...


Действительно,при проверке на авиабазе Мары-1 истребительных полков ВВС,"фолили"(ваше выражение) и местные летчики и проверяемые.Только вот какое отношение имели Су-15 из 156 иап(Мары-2) к проверкам полков в Мары-1 ?
Сдаётся мне ,что эти рассказы и утверждение,что Су-15 "уделали" МиГ-21 - из разряда баек.

----------


## PPV

> Действительно,при проверке на авиабазе Мары-1 истребительных полков ВВС,"фолили"(ваше выражение) и местные летчики и проверяемые.Только вот какое отношение имели Су-15 из 156 иап(Мары-2) к проверкам полков в Мары-1 ?
> Сдаётся мне ,что эти рассказы и утверждение,что Су-15 "уделали" МиГ-21 - из разряда баек.


Насколько я понял, речь все-таки шла не о Су-15 из "местного" 156 ИАП, а о "командировочных" Су-15ТМ, которые приходили на полигон со своего аэродрома на очередную проверку. Но лучше все-таки дождаться комментария от Igor_k.

----------


## Mig

> ...А по поводу "уделывания" в Марах - не могли бы Вы поподробнее осветить этот вопрос. Когда именно это было, хотя бы с точностью до года, какой полк был на полигоне?


"В.А. Ковалев:

Свой последний, как оказалось, «поход» на стрельбы в Мары 32 гиап выполнил 12-19 января 1987 года. Об обстоятельствах этого ЛТУ авиационного полка хочу рассказать подробнее. 

12 января, понедельник. Погода: мороз, снег, ветер, сильный поземок, плохая видимость. Нижний край облачности до земли. Команда на взлет. На полосу – звеном, взлет – парами, пробивание облачности – в сомкнутом строю, сбор звена – за облаками на догоне. Направление на разбеге приходилось выдерживать по черным прогудроненным швам между плитами. Швы были видны плит на пять вперед, не больше.

Маршрут был составлен туда и обратно с одной промежуточной посадкой на аэродроме Астрахань. Время до Астрахани 2 часа 20 минут. Второй этап Астрахань-Мары – 2 часа 21 минута. К исходу суток глубокой ночью полк благополучно выполнил перебазирование. 

14-16 января. Работа. Расклад обычный: выполнение маневренных воздушных боев при проведении ЛТУ авиационной эскадрильи и авиационного полка, стрельбы по РУМ Ла-17м и по парашютным мишеням ПМ-6. Мне в тот раз по мишени стрельнуть не досталось. «Завалили» ее передо мной. Довелось звеном выполнять задачу по «противодействию воздушным транспортным перевозкам противника». 

За противника – местные летчики авиабазы Мары – весьма ушлые ребята. В строго назначенное время выполнил взлет звеном и выход в заданный район для самостоятельного поиска. Только вот беда, «противник» пролетел и вышел из заданного района поиска за 5 минут до назначенного нам времени выхода в этот район. Звену, естественно, за выполнение боевой задачи поставили оценку «два». ...."

"Страницы истории 32 гиап. Часть 2"

----------


## PPV

> "В.А. Ковалев: ....
> 
> "Страницы истории 32 гиап. Часть 2"


Да, спасибо, я читал, но речь шла о Су-15ТМ, а 32 Гв.ИАП, мне помнится, к этому времени был на МиГ-23-х...

----------


## Mig

> Да, спасибо, я читал, но речь шла о Су-15ТМ, а 32 Гв.ИАП, мне помнится, к этому времени был на МиГ-23-х...


Речь ЕМНИП шла о манерах марыйских летчиков. А против кого они летали: Су-15, или МиГ-23, или МиГ-29 ИМХО уже не так важно... Если кто-то играет не по правилам, то он получает, как правило, преимущество... Хоть это и не морально...

----------


## николай-78

> На мой взгляд, это то же самое, что и на верхнем фото. Ставились они не на всех машинах, но на многих.


Нет разные на канском борту спилен выступ "во голове угла", эти выступы рвали чехлы, на алыкельской машине он есть но из-за ракурса видно плохо.

----------


## николай-78

> Интерес не праздный - пару лет назад собирал модель сего изящного самолета, однако, оглядываясь назад, понимаю, что сейчас собрал бы его лучше, вот пока собираю информацию, изучаю фото.


По внешним видам везде имеются косяки по ТМ лучшим на мой взгляд являются Аэроплан, хотя надергали с разных серий и годов, хорошая машина стоит на Поклонной горе:перескоп, острые пилоны, нет только обрезанных СВЗ и не убраны флюгарки с ПВД.

----------


## николай-78

Кто-то кого-то на Су-15 уделал, кто, когда и кого. Мары -центр ВВС, Су-15-ПВО. Опять тот же вопрос:кто?когда и кого?
Случаи реальных стычек Вайнедских ТМов и шведских Виггенов имели место над балтикой.  Приходилось выпускать закрылки. Я пыталяся выяснить на АБ-правоприемнице Вайнедского иап, есть ли у них какая-либо информация. Но документы сначала сдали в Подольск и потом через 5 лет-2007г присвоили регали этой АБ

----------


## николай-78

> Николай-78
> Позвольте несколько вопросов -1) слышал,что при энергичном маневре 
> на СЗ у 15-го часто возникали проблемы с тормозными щитками
> 2) отрабатывался ли вами "взлет на форсаже-без отрыва от ВПП",как при
> этом вели себя пневматики шасси и были ли обрывы ТП?


Ни чего сказать не могу т.к. Су-15Т,ТМ-у меня транзитный тип.
Но в училище наш инструктор Фомичев учил нас взлету на Т, практически с 3 точек с фиксацией не угла отрыва, а угла набора 15гр, т.е. РУС бралась и "не отдавалась" до угла 15гр.
На Су-15 маневр ограничивался по СВЗ если не изменяет память углом атаки 12гр.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ни чего сказать не могу т.к. Су-15Т,ТМ-у меня транзитный тип.
> Но в училище наш инструктор Фомичев учил нас взлету на Т, практически с 3 точек с фиксацией не угла отрыва, а угла набора 15гр, т.е. РУС бралась и "не отдавалась" до угла 15гр.
> На Су-15 маневр ограничивался по СВЗ если не изменяет память углом атаки 12гр.


 Николай-78
"Слухами полнится земля"... летчики ПВО летавшие на 15-м- одни утверждают,что самолет был строг в пилотировании,другие наоборот-
легок и прост в пилотировании (маневры на СЗ) но,  особенно докучала посадка  "карандаша" из-за  высокой скорости (300 км/час),да и нос   здорово ограничивал видимость полосы...

----------


## Igor_k

> Насколько я понял, речь все-таки шла не о Су-15 из "местного" 156 ИАП, а о "командировочных" Су-15ТМ, которые приходили на полигон со своего аэродрома на очередную проверку. Но лучше все-таки дождаться комментария от Igor_k.


Память подвела -речь шла об Ашулуке
Yura: 
НАР
Есть графики, схемы сравнительных характеристик самолётов. Даже по цифрам ЛТХ видно небольшое преимущество Су-15тм (да и "простого") по тяговооружённости. Дальше - дело тактики МВБ, сообразительности, качества ТП и всех остальных возможностей, применённых в комплексе. Результат - победа в ближнем МВБ звена Су-15тм над звеном МиГ-21 на полигоне Ашулук. 
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/5/6/14...129656_6.shtml
Как вы понимаете,НАР -это я
Вообще,стоит прочесть все 10 веток.

----------


## николай-78

> Николай-78
> "Слухами полнится земля"... летчики ПВО летавшие на 15-м- одни утверждают,что самолет был строг в пилотировании,другие наоборот-
> легок и прост в пилотировании (маневры на СЗ) но,  особенно докучала посадка  "карандаша" из-за  высокой скорости (300 км/час),да и нос   здорово ограничивал видимость полосы...


Строгость пилотирования типов оценивать сложно и это понятие чисто субъективное: ну по 5 бальной системе если Су-15ТМ=5, то Ту-128=4,
Ну еще один самолет=3. У ТМ-все вмеру у остальных явный перебор или устойчивости или управляемости.
Ну что вы хотите треугольное крыло/без 60*45/, неустойчивость по скорости в посадочной конфигурации подход к ВПП на 400к/ч за ошибку не считался, да и Т -закрылки во взлетном-кажется 20гр, т.е. без УПС.

----------


## Любомирский

Спасибо с чертежами - буду искать. Особо вдаваться в геометрию - нет желания. Основная цель - исправление больших ошибок.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну что вы хотите треугольное крыло/без 60*45/, неустойчивость по скорости в посадочной конфигурации подход к ВПП на 400к/ч за ошибку не считался, да и Т -закрылки во взлетном-кажется 20гр, т.е. без УПС.


 Николай-78
Спасибо. Понятно.Субъективность-она и в Африке субъективность-у каждого свое видение.
Николай,следующий вопрос-ТМ  был оборудован СПС или нет?
Если был то при выпуске закрылка  в посадочное положение автоматом
проходила Команда на откр.заслонок СПС для подачи воздуха и она поступала  при отклонении  закрылков на 30 град (ПП) и автооткл если закрылки имели меньший угол.Обычно насколько помниться закрылки выпускались на удалении 10-15 км от полосы и что при этом скорость оставалась 400? ...

----------


## николай-78

> Николай-78
> Спасибо. 
> ТМ  был оборудован СПС или нет?
> Если был то при выпуске закрылка  в посадочное положение автоматом
> проходила Команда на откр.заслонок СПС для подачи воздуха и она поступала  при отклонении  закрылков на 30 град (ПП) и автооткл если закрылки имели меньший угол.Обычно насколько помниться закрылки выпускались на удалении 10-15 км от полосы и что при этом скорость оставалась 400? ...


на ТМ эта система называлась УПС /это на Мигах СПС/и работала при выпуске закрылков в посадочное положение 45гр, а вот включалась возможно при выпуске закрылков в положение 30гр/на память уже не надеюсь, а лет прошло с 1979г/, ща Паша придет с работы он просветит.
На Т в СВВАУЛШ УПС-выпуск на 45 законтрен механически скобой закрывавшей кнопку.
На всех сверхзвуковых самолетах кроме 4покаления и изм.геометрии
заход примерно одинаков: вход в глиссаду Н=600м Д=12км-450к/ч, ДПРС-400-420к/ч, БПРС-370-380к/ч, в ВПП-360-370к/ч и всё это с поправкой+/- 10км/ч

----------


## николай-78

> Спасибо с чертежами - буду искать. Особо вдаваться в геометрию - нет желания. Основная цель - исправление больших ошибок.


Осповное чертило Павлов и у него неплохие чертежи, если не искать микроны. Какой ТМ делаете самый первый/ с острым носом, без Р-60,ВЗ-компенсации донного сопротивления/ или 14 серии со всеми доработками уровня 1991г

----------


## николай-78

> Спасибо с чертежами - буду искать. Особо вдаваться в геометрию - нет желания. Основная цель - исправление больших ошибок.


Напишите что есть у вас по чертежам и я напишу все издания где рисовали Су-15 и выскажу по ним свою оценку

----------


## alexvolf

> на ТМ эта система называлась УПС /это на Мигах СПС/и работала при выпуске закрылков в посадочное положение 45гр, а вот включалась возможно при выпуске закрылков в положение 30гр/на память уже не надеюсь, а лет прошло с 1979г/, ща Паша придет с работы он просветит.
> На Т в СВВАУЛШ УПС-выпуск на 45 законтрен механически скобой закрывавшей кнопку.
> На всех сверхзвуковых самолетах кроме 4покаления и изм.геометрии
> заход примерно одинаков: вход в глиссаду Н=600м Д=12км-450к/ч, ДПРС-400-420к/ч, БПРС-370-380к/ч, в ВПП-360-370к/ч и всё это с поправкой+/- 10км/ч


Николай
Ясно.Расширю.Под нормальной глиссадой  понимают планирование
с такой вертикальной скоростью которая обеспечивает высоту полета в зависимост от дальности 12 км-600м,8км-400м,3км-150м 2км-100м.
Иными словами по нашему классическому правилу высота полета в метрах
должна быть ровеа половине дальности в км.Мой ВОПРОС касался несколько иного- посадочной скорости.То бишь в момент выпуска закрылков  (ПП 30 град ЗТ "закрылки выпушены") ЛА "вспухает" скорость падает.На большой скорости СПС ес-но не срабатывает пока закрылки не замкнут КВ.
Посему  обычно существовал  такой доклад "На дальнем.Закрылки выпущены.СПС включена". Ну соответственно и скорость...

----------


## FLOGGER

> По внешним видам везде имеются косяки по ТМ лучшим на мой взгляд являются Аэроплан, хотя надергали с разных серий и годов,


Извините, Николай, о чем Вы речь ведете? О моделях, о чертежах? Но я не помню чертежей в Аэроплане, если они у Вас есть, то не могли бы Вы кинуть скан хотя бы фрагмента?



> хорошая машина стоит на Поклонной горе:перескоп, острые пилоны, нет только обрезанных СВЗ


Николай, будьте добры: что за "обрезанные СВЗ"? Поясните, пож.



> и не убраны флюгарки с ПВД.


А их должны были убрать?

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, здесь на фото видна эта штука перед козырьком.

----------


## николай-78

Пост№15-фото СВЗ с 12серии-укорочена верхняя обечайка как у УМов
датчики угла атаки и скольжения/должны были быть/демонтированы и установлен датчик как на другтх самолетах слева в носовой части самолета.
По чертежам,ща в выходные пороюсь....

----------


## FLOGGER

ДУАС демонтирровались по бюллетеню или приходили с НАЗа уже такие? С какого года или серии ДУАС "ушли" со штанги? С СВЗ я понял, не обратил сразу внимания. На ТМах, вроде, такого не видел. Может, внимания не обращал... Сейчас быстренько порылся у себя и обнаружил, что, да, были ТМы с укороченной верхней панелью в\з.

----------


## AndyK

Точно так, из Аэроплана №8

----------


## николай-78

> Точно так, из Аэроплана №8


косяки видимые
Самолет не может иметь перескоп при тупых пилонах-только при острых
на виде снизу нет пилонов Р-60, следовательно фары?,ант РВ-5??

----------


## николай-78

> ДУАС демонтирровались по бюллетеню или приходили с НАЗа уже такие? С какого года или серии ДУАС "ушли" со штанги? С СВЗ я понял, не обратил сразу внимания. На ТМах, вроде, такого не видел. Может, внимания не обращал... Сейчас быстренько порылся у себя и обнаружил, что, да, были ТМы с укороченной верхней панелью в\з.


отбойник дождя, ФКП, ГО ПАРОЛЬ,демонтаж ДУАСов проходил после прекращения выпуска, вероятно на АРЗ. ДУАС проходил криво-косо
в 93г видел 3 самолета 14серии -№44,45,47. НА 47 ДУАС не демонтировано.

----------


## николай-78

> Николай
> Ясно.Расширю.Под нормальной глиссадой  понимают планирование
> с такой вертикальной скоростью которая обеспечивает высоту полета в зависимост от дальности 12 км-600м,8км-400м,3км-150м 2км-100м.
> Иными словами по нашему классическому правилу высота полета в метрах
> должна быть ровеа половине дальности в км.Мой ВОПРОС касался несколько иного- посадочной скорости.То бишь в момент выпуска закрылков  (ПП 30 град ЗТ "закрылки выпушены") ЛА "вспухает" скорость падает.На большой скорости СПС ес-но не срабатывает пока закрылки не замкнут КВ.
> Посему  обычно существовал  такой доклад "На дальнем.Закрылки выпущены.СПС включена". Ну соответственно и скорость...


 Я ни хрена не понял вопроса, это по аэродинамике или методике захода.Мы воще о чем??? Если обсуждаем заход на уровне летчика, то хотелось бы узнать ваше образование/т.к. я не не понимаю как вам объяснять/. И лучше не засорять ветку  и перейти на личные сообщения т.к. не всем эта долгая беседа интересна.

----------


## FLOGGER

> косяки видимые
> Самолет не может иметь перескоп при тупых пилонах-только при острых
> на виде снизу нет пилонов Р-60, следовательно фары?,ант РВ-5??


Эти чертежи мне хорошо знакомы, так же, как и их автор. Просто я не знал, что они  печатались еще и в "Аэроплане". То, что Вы указали как "косяки" я лично таковыми не считаю. Пилоны у него показаны обоих типов, не показан пилон под Р-60-у него показана ось пилона, ну , а перископ-тоже мелкая деталь. Поставил другую сдвижную часть-вот и есть перископ. Я считаю это недоработками, а не "косяками". Гораздо важнее то, что геометрически самолет у него показан правильно. Вместе с расшивкой и прочими деталями.

----------


## николай-78

на чертежах надо было показывать, что перескоп  приставной как и острые пилоны-вот тогда норма, а не наоборот.  По этим чертежам приляпают перескоп с тупыми пилонами-в легкую, мы это уже проходили.Если нравится не КОСЯКИ а недочеты.   Вообще мне это надо спорить я это видел в живую.
Как говорит наш великий авиационный прозаик Паша-пиши что знаешь наверняка.

----------


## FLOGGER

А конуса всегда были зеленые? Серых не было?

----------


## николай-78

зеленые всегда только были вначале острые на Т/ТМ

----------


## AndyK

> зеленые всегда только были вначале острые на Т/ТМ


На Су-15/15Т да, а рази не сразу на ТМ оживальные?

----------


## николай-78

> На Су-15/15Т да, а рази не сразу на ТМ оживальные?


где-то есть фото Вайнедские ТМ на аэродроме заклятого друга СССР Армии Краевой-там есть острые носы. Жалко Паша не заходит-прояснить некому..

----------


## николай-78

> На Су-15/15Т да, а рази не сразу на ТМ оживальные?


Летом 1978г на Т стали менять носы на оживальные, дальше я выпустился из училища.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На Су-15/15Т да, а рази не сразу на ТМ оживальные?


Нет, не сразу. Первые ТМы выходили со старыми конусами. Оживальные пошли с 8-й серии.
Чтобы на "Т" менялись конуса ни разу не слышал. Думаю, это ошибка, т.к проблема с РЛС появилась только с "Тайфуном-М". А на "Т" стоял "Тайфун". Да и выпущено  Су-15Т было мало-два десятка.

----------


## николай-78

> Нет, не сразу. Первые ТМы выходили со старыми конусами. Оживальные пошли с 8-й серии.
> Чтобы на "Т" менялись конуса ни разу не слышал. Думаю, это ошибка, т.к проблема с РЛС появилась только с "Тайфуном-М". А на "Т" стоял "Тайфун". Да и выпущено  Су-15Т было мало-два десятка.


уважаемый я нахожусь в добром уме и здравой памяти, и помню те самолеты на которых летал, утверждаю что на части самолетов Су-15т кок РЛС в 1978г был заменен тупо по бюллетеню на оживальный.Более того была уникальная машина №91 по планеру чистый ТМ, даже со 2форсажем/за форсаж ее и списали/ и без ВЗ донного сопротивления.Хотя РЛС работала на Т 2-3самолетах, один из которых 61 разломали, примастили без выравнивания. А явление засветок по коку встречалось в той или иной степени и на  Ту-128х Смерчах, а РП-26-это клон Смерча.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый, Ваш напор, в данном случае, неуместен, т. к. я *не утверждал,* что НЕ БЫЛО "Т" С ОЖИВАЛЬНЫМ КОНУСОМ. Если Вы внимательно читали, то должны были заметить, что я написал, что "ни разу не слышал" об этом. А это, все-таки, разные вещи.

----------


## AkAr

Всем привет! Я тоже немного влезу в разговор.Было еще одно отличнейшее издание в виде журнала по Су-15 Кировского общества любителей в/техники и моделизма, издано под предводительством Сергеева П.Н. тиражом в 300 экз по цене аж 200р, продавалось в "Технике молодежи" году так в 2004-5м. Увидел, обрадовался, полистал и купил, через год опять в Москве оказался смотрю- лежит еще неск. экзепмляров. Первая мысль- москвичи заелись! Издание- с описанием матчасти, эксплуатацией, фотографиями, "трехмерными" и обычными чертежами, подробнейшим описанием "технички". Была б возможность, пожал бы Сергееву лапу за его труд! Некоторые выдержки

----------


## AkAr

15й любимая с детства матчасть, батя на нем летал. Был первым выпуском СВВАУЛШ -72г на Су-15, в Сальске. У них была одна из первых серийных машин под 3м серийным номером. В 1980м 865 ИАП одним  из первых в союзе кидал бомбы на Радыгинском полигоне с Су-15ТМ (Камчатка), "по сапогу", со слов отца бросали фактически по наитию.

----------


## николай-78

я могу назвать двух пилотов в белых комбезах на переднем плане обложки:справа-Валера Аратюнян, слева-вроде Вася Николенко, на переднем плане УМ-первых серий/лысый ПВД-без РСБН/, вторым стоит ТМ с клювом на дождеотражателе. И какбы это не Елизово.

----------


## николай-78

> 15й любимая с детства матчасть, батя на нем летал. Был первым выпуском СВВАУЛШ -72г на Су-15, в Сальске. У них была одна из первых серийных машин под 3м серийным номером. В 1980м 865 ИАП одним  из первых в союзе кидал бомбы на Радыгинском полигоне с Су-15ТМ (Камчатка), "по сапогу", со слов отца бросали фактически по наитию.


В Европе Бельбек кидал бомбы с ТМов, по методике Су-7

----------


## FLOGGER

> Была б возможность, пожал бы Сергееву лапу за его труд! Некоторые выдержки


Была б возможность, я б его убил бы! Этот "труд" так называемого Сергеева-это кража и незаконная перепечатка работы, сделанной совсем другими авторами. И к *созданию содержания* этой книги этот Сергеев *никакого отношения не имеет!* Вот оригинал.  Содержимое показать для убедительности?

----------


## FLOGGER

А вот и копирайт. Почему-то сразу не полез в предыдущий пост.

----------


## AkAr

> Была б возможность, я б его убил бы! Этот "труд" так называемого Сергеева-это кража и незаконная перепечатка работы, сделанной совсем другими авторами. И к *созданию содержания* этой книги этот Сергеев *никакого отношения не имеет!* Вот оригинал.  Содержимое показать для убедительности?


Привет! Мне ваша убедительность в этом вопросе ни к чему, обрадовался, найдя материал, а уж как он туда попал мне было, извините, до лампочки.  Про авторство не спорю, ибо не знаю, а работа с выкладками подана интересно А это издание в виде книги или тоже журнал? Интересно про объем внутреннего.

----------


## николай-78

Да видимо вся военно-техническая серия-чистый плогиат.
По чертежам:Su-15 Бутовски и А+В1/2003-Паньков
Аэроплан 8/4/94/-Руденко
Злинек17/92- тоже похож на Руденко
Но во всех есть недочеты даже с первого взгляда
Ну еще есть Мир Авиации и М-хобби/15Т/

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да видимо вся военно-техническая серия-чистый плогиат.


Это не так.



> По чертежам:Su-15 Бутовски и А+В1/2003-Паньков
> Аэроплан 8/4/94/-Руденко
> Злинек17/92- тоже похож на Руденко


В польском издании и в АиВ автор чертежей один, чертежи разные. В Аэроплане и Злинеке автор чертежей Руденко, чертеж один и тот же. Авторы везде указаны. Т.о. авторы знали, что их работа публикуется в том или ином издании. Поэтому ни в одном из этих случаев говорить о плагиате нельзя. Никто не выдавал чужую работу за свою.



> Но во всех есть недочеты даже с первого взгляда


Если идеальные чертежи и бывают, то путь к ним очень долгий.



> Ну еще есть Мир Авиации и М-хобби/15Т/


На чертеж из МА даже внимания обращать не стоит, это что-то вообще непонятное. В М-Хобби СУ-15 не видел. Если кто-нибудь выложит, было бы интересно посмотреть. Кто автор?

----------


## николай-78

М-хобби 4/97
Чертежи Панькова На самолет Су-15, вот ссылка на архив
http://www.armourbook.com/2007/07/19..._11_1997g.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, это я знаю, просто забыл уже. Давно, видать, это было.

----------


## Любомирский

FLOGGER, у вас нет возможности поделится вышеобозначенным вами изданием по Су-15 (в красной обложке)?

----------


## FLOGGER

В каком смысле? Выложить или выслать?

----------


## Любомирский

Ну, как вам будет удобнее - или в открутю  или в личку. Просто нет у меня такого издания, а хотелось бы на него взглянуть.

----------


## FLOGGER

Хорошо, надо отсканить. Отсканю-выложу куда-нибудь.

----------


## Любомирский

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> уважаемый я нахожусь в добром уме и здравой памяти, и помню те самолеты на которых летал, утверждаю что на части самолетов Су-15т кок РЛС в 1978г был заменен тупо по бюллетеню на оживальный.Более того была уникальная машина №91 по планеру чистый ТМ, даже со 2форсажем/за форсаж ее и списали/ и без ВЗ донного сопротивления.Хотя РЛС работала на Т 2-3самолетах, один из которых 61 разломали, примастили без выравнивания. А явление засветок по коку встречалось в той или иной степени и на  Ту-128х Смерчах, а РП-26-это клон Смерча.


Теперь понятненько.А то долго ломал голову над этой фото.По виду :ТМ,но ВЗ в задней части присутствуют. Теперь ясно,что это Т,только с оживальным конусом.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вполне возможно, что это ТМ ранних серий выпуска. Оживальные в\з стали ставить с 8-й серии, а в\з  в ХЧФ, которые Вас смутили, только с 10-й.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Вполне возможно, что это ТМ ранних серий выпуска. Оживальные в\з стали ставить с 8-й серии, а в\з  в ХЧФ, которые Вас смутили, только с 10-й.


Валерий,я так понимаю,что имелось ввиду:оживальные конусы рлс устанавливались с 8-й серии,а в/з в ХЧФ убирались с десятой.

----------


## николай-78

> Вполне возможно, что это ТМ ранних серий выпуска. Оживальные в\з стали ставить с 8-й серии, а в\з  в ХЧФ, которые Вас смутили, только с 10-й.


Все не совсем так: правильней написать с НАЗ самолеты ТМ были выпущены в вышеуказанном состоянии, но потом уже в полках на всех были установлены оживальные коки РЛС и демонтированы ВЗ компенсации донного соротивления. Надо поискать фото, кажется есть валк ТМ с встроенной пушкой-тас видно следы демонтажа этих ВЗ.
ПО памятнику:трудно сказать что это за тип но Т на памятник могли попасть или в Ростовской области/аэр.базирования Сальск/ или в районе Ржева/АРЗ/. По вышеописанным признакам их эдентифицировать невозможно/и те и другие могли иметь любой кок и ВЗ в хвостовой части/ только по серийному номеру. Хотя Ти ТМ сквозная нумерация, просто с 3-ей серии ТМ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валерий,я так понимаю,что имелось ввиду:оживальные конусы рлс устанавливались с 8-й серии,а в/з в ХЧФ убирались с десятой.


Да, ТМы первых серий выходили со старыми конусами и с большими в\з в ХЧФ у киля. Я думаю, отличить их от простых можно, в первую очередь, по носовой стойке и, соответственно, по створкам передней ноги. Возможно, есть и другие отличия, но шасси-это первое, что пришло в голову. Потом-да, в\з снимались и заклепывались. Следы этой доработки я встречал на разных машинах, фото имеются.
 Не знаю насчет расширенных в\з: они сразу пошли на ТМах или нет? Но не на всех фото еще разберешь, какой там в\з.
P.S. В данном случае (на фото), я уверен, что это ТМ, т.к. "Т" с б\н "37", как известно, стоит на Ходынке. При выпуске всего 20 штук "Т" вряд ли два имели один и тот же номер "37".
P.P.S.Глянул фото-похоже расширенные в\з пошли с самого начала на ТМ. Самолет 03-06 уже с расширенными в\з.

----------


## николай-78

Мне очень нравится общение на форумах каждый читает не то что написано, а только точто увидит. И считает свою точку зрения самой верной.Т потому и не попали на вооружение что СВЗ не обеспечивал водухом Р13, даже №91 с СВЗ как на ТМ. А все ТМ с увеличенным СВЗ:Су-15/15т-85*32, 15ТМ-92*32.
На фото это невидно.

----------


## AndyK

> Хорошо, надо отсканить. Отсканю-выложу куда-нибудь.


Все уже давно отсканировано
_http://depositfiles.com/files/loq1ydavk

----------


## николай-78

Я бы скачал россейский плагиат, а не польский оригинал.
Только смотрите там у ТМа на чертежах и ДУАС на ПВД и фюзеляжный датчик: возможно при раздолбайстве при выполнении доработок в переходный горбачевский период.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это не мне, это Любомирскому.

----------


## AndyK

Можно и русский плагиат 
_http://depositfiles.com/files/vripir646

----------


## AndyK

> Это не мне, это Любомирскому.


Я понял.  :Smile:

----------


## Любомирский

Спасибо, почитаю на досуге!

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Вот такая интересная на мой взгляд фотка есть.Что за аппарат на ней ?
Остроносый,фонарь без перископа,тупые пилоны,отсутствуют пилоны для Р-60,но отсутствуют так-же ВЗ компенсации донного соротивления в задней ЧФ,и на хвосте присутствуют элементы не характерные ранним простым СУшкам.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это "ТМ"...

----------


## PPV

> Павел меня всегда интересовало это устройство на Су-15 и его эффект


Николай, проконсультировался со Славой, он сказал, что данное "устройство" было внедрено на ТМах, вроде-бы, с 12-й серии, точнее обещал уточнить позднее.

----------


## PPV

> а зачем поменяли с 12серии СВЗ??


ВЗ поменяли не с 12-й серии, а на ТМ, начиная с 1-й серийной машины № 03-02, см. фото:

----------


## PPV

> Может, в связи с установкой Р-13? Расширенный в\з был только на ТМах, насколько я знаю.


Про причины расширения ВЗ, по моему, было написано в монографии "Классика второго поколения". У меня под рукой нет журнала, могу процитировать с "первоисточника", речь в этом отрывке идет об испытаниях Р13-300 на Су-15 №№ 07-11 и 11-37:
"В ходе испытаний ... были обнаружены самопроизвольные остановы двигателей на больших числах М при работе двигателя на режиме II форсажа при наборе высоты и при разгонах. При исследовании причин явления, оказалось, что неустойчивость работы двигателя была связана с несогласованностью режимов работы Р13-300 и воздухозаборника. Проще говоря, это было связано с недостаточным для двигателя расходом воздуха, т.е. малым проходным сечением исходного воздухозаборника на Су-15. Для ликвидации этого явления в перспективе необходимо было расширить входное устройство, но для налаженного серийного производства это было неприемлемо, поэтому пришлось просто ограничить применение форсажа на Су-15 с Р13-300 только режимом I форсажа. Оказалось, что и этого вполне достаточно для улучшения характеристик самолета. ... Возможность задействовать режим I форсажа появилась на Су-15 только после модернизации, когда на самолете были установлены расширенные воздухозаборники."

----------


## PPV

Ну и далее, непосредственно про испытания расширенного ВЗ:
"Для испытаний нового воздухозаборника был выделен серийный Су-15 N 13-40, который получил в ОКБ заводской шифр 0009. Расширенные воздухозаборники для него были изготовлены опытным производством ОКБ, а их установка на самолет осуществлялась в Новосибирске, на филиале ОКБ. Ведущим инженером по самолету был назначен В.П. Васильев. 30 октября 1970 г. летчик-испытатель ОКБ Е.С. Соловьев облетал эту машину на заводском аэродроме в Новосибирске и ко 2 сентября перегнал ее в Москву. К 29 ноября 1970 г. ОКБ совместно с ЛИИ завершило на самолете предварительный этап заводских испытаний, по результатам которого было дано положительное заключение для производства, и документация по новому варианту заборника была передана на серийный завод для внедрения в серию на Су-15ТМ. Но полностью программу ЛКИ закончили только весной 1971 г. Столь долгий этап доводки объясняется тем, что в ходе заводских испытаний на машине было выявлено довольно неприятное явление. При наборах высоты на режиме II форсажа двигателей на высотах свыше 16 км и близких к предельным значениях М=1,95-2,1 на самолете возникали незатухающие боковые колебания, что существенно затрудняло пилотирование. Это потребовало проведения дополнительной программы испытаний для выяснения причин явления и его устранения. "

Далее объясняется причина снятия с самолета ВЗ компенсации донного сопротивления в ХЧФ:
"Дальнейшие исследования привели к парадоксальному результату: колебания в боковом канале на 13-40 были ликвидированы только в варианте, когда с самолета были сняты заборники подпитки сопла в ХЧФ, во всех прочих вариантах ликвидировать неустойчивость в боковом канале не удавалось. Альтернативным вариантом являлось изменение настроек демпферной части САУ-58. Этот вариант не требовал серьезных изменений конструкции и после испытаний именно он был рекомендован для серии на Су-15ТМ. "
А чуть ниже - про то, что в серии ВЗ подпитки сопла были сняты с серии 10-30...

----------


## николай-78

Все вышеописанное можно было прочитать в А+В, вот не удосужился-каюсь.
Но я хотел выяснить и прилагал фото верхней обечайки СВЗ двигателя самолетов ТМ с 12серии. А водотражатель был установлен не только на ТМ но и на других Су-15, эта доработка выполнялась на АРЗ, и уже после 1980г. 
Среди Т была машина с №91имевшая ещё и имя собственное "Имени...":с большими СВЗ, 2форсажем, и без ВЗ компенсации донного сопротивления_там их просто никогда не было, отсутствовали следы демонтажа.

----------


## PPV

> Теперь понятненько.А то долго ломал голову над этой фото.По виду :ТМ,но ВЗ в задней части присутствуют. Теперь ясно,что это Т,только с оживальным конусом.


Евгений, не могли бы Вы прояснить ситуацию - где именно стоит этот памятник?

----------


## PPV

> ...
> P.S. В данном случае (на фото), я уверен, что это ТМ, т.к. "Т" с б\н "37", как известно, стоит на Ходынке. При выпуске всего 20 штук "Т" вряд ли два имели один и тот же номер "37".
> P.P.S.Глянул фото-похоже расширенные в\з пошли с самого начала на ТМ. Самолет 03-06 уже с расширенными в\з.


Валера, "Т" с боковым 37, который стоит (или стоял) на Ходынке, это вторая опытная машина Су-15Т, доработанная на базе обычного Су-15 № 01-05, поэтому не нужно делать выводов относительно бортового номера...

----------


## PPV

> Это "ТМ"...


Понятно, что "ТМ", но есть непонятные моменты:
- с одной стороны, конусообразный обтекатель РЛС, т.е. машина до 8-й серии.
- с другой стороны, уже сняты верхние ВЗ в ХЧФ, значит машина после 10-й серии?
Возможен, конечно и такой вариант, что на машине после 8-й серии уже в строю выполнили доработки по снятию ВЗ в ХЧФ, или наоборот, на машине после 10-й серии "воткнули" острый обтекатель РЛС...
"тупые пилоны" - это какие АПУ: ПУ-1-8, или, наоборот, ПУ-2-8? 
То, что нет пилонов под Р-60 - ничего не значит, доработки осуществлялись после 1979-го...
В общем, интересно узнать, когда и где сделан снимок, т.е. желательно поискать комментариев к фото из текста или найти первоисточник фото с соответствующими комментариями...

----------


## николай-78

> Ну и далее, непосредственно про испытания расширенного ВЗ:
> "Для испытаний нового воздухозаборника был выделен серийный Су-15 N 13-40, который получил в ОКБ заводской шифр 0009. Расширенные воздухозаборники для него были изготовлены опытным производством ОКБ, а их установка на самолет осуществлялась в Новосибирске, на филиале ОКБ. Ведущим инженером по самолету был назначен В.П. Васильев. 30 октября 1970 г. летчик-испытатель ОКБ Е.С. Соловьев облетал эту машину на заводском аэродроме в Новосибирске и ко 2 сентября перегнал ее в Москву. К 29 ноября 1970 г. ОКБ совместно с ЛИИ завершило на самолете предварительный этап заводских испытаний, по результатам которого было дано положительное заключение для производства, и документация по новому варианту заборника была передана на серийный завод для внедрения в серию на Су-15ТМ. Но полностью программу ЛКИ закончили только весной 1971 г. Столь долгий этап доводки объясняется тем, что в ходе заводских испытаний на машине было выявлено довольно неприятное явление. При наборах высоты на режиме II форсажа двигателей на высотах свыше 16 км и близких к предельным значениях М=1,95-2,1 на самолете возникали незатухающие боковые колебания, что существенно затрудняло пилотирование. Это потребовало проведения дополнительной программы испытаний для выяснения причин явления и его устранения. "
> 
> Далее объясняется причина снятия с самолета ВЗ компенсации донного сопротивления в ХЧФ:
> "Дальнейшие исследования привели к парадоксальному результату: колебания в боковом канале на 13-40 были ликвидированы только в варианте, когда с самолета были сняты заборники подпитки сопла в ХЧФ, во всех прочих вариантах ликвидировать неустойчивость в боковом канале не удавалось. Альтернативным вариантом являлось изменение настроек демпферной части САУ-58. Этот вариант не требовал серьезных изменений конструкции и после испытаний именно он был рекомендован для серии на Су-15ТМ. "
> А чуть ниже - про то, что в серии ВЗ подпитки сопла были сняты с серии 10-30...


Я в статье А+В данного текста не нашел, может был не внимателен.
Или  его надо вклеить.  Упоминание о Су-15 №13-40 с шифром 0009 с расширенными СВЗ на стр16, а рассматривается период май-август 1971г. Где искать вышеуказанный текст?

----------


## николай-78

Некоторые летчики упоминали, что был на определенном этапе дефицит оживальных коков и возможно эпизодически устанавливали острые.

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, где ты пропадал столько дней, не в командировке? Я уж не знал, что думать. Тут такие дебаты...
Теперь поотвечаю маненько.
По поводу "37"-го на Ходынке. Я уже просто забыл, что это несерийная машина, ну, да ладно. По поводу памятника "37". Я практически уверен, что это СУ-15ТМ. Если внимательно посмотреть на линии бликов вдоль в\з, то видно, что эта линия не прямая, а, как бы расходится ближе ко входу  в\з. Т. е., на мой взгляд, там есть расширение. 
На второй фото точно не простой 15-й. 100%. Об этом говорит расшивка  НЧФ. В\з, если  опять же, смотреть по бликам (очень полезная вещь-расматривание бликов, доложу я вам), то мне кажется, что и здесь линия бликов не прямая. Поэтому я и считаю, что это ТМ.
Более поздние пилоны ПУ-2-8.
Почему конус конический-я, конечно, не знаю. Всяко может быть, всякие бывают машины. С МИГ-25 тоже бывают вопросы: и от той машины есть что-то, и от этой...
Отсутствие Р-60 тоже ни о чем не говорит.
Теперь у меня вопросы.
1) Павел, как же так, что у тебя нет статьи из АиВ? Вернее, я думаю, статья у тебя есть, нет журнала, да?
2)Что, "37" с Ходынки пропал? Нет? А "01"?

----------


## PPV

> Я в статье А+В данного текста не нашел, может был не внимателен.
> Или  его надо вклеить.  Упоминание о Су-15 №13-40 с шифром 0009 с расширенными СВЗ на стр16, а рассматривается период май-август 1971г. Где искать вышеуказанный текст?


Николай, я же написал: "У меня под рукой нет журнала, могу процитировать с "первоисточника", ... ". Это в том смысле, что брал с исходной статьи, подготовленной для публикации и отосланной в редакцию, и которую киевляне, в соответствии со своими соображениями, "причесали", и в чем-то сократили.  Так что действительно, вполне возможно, что в "АиВ" этого нет...
Однако сейчас перечитал, что написал, и понял, что в свое время невнимательно вычитывал текст. Ну как можно было написать: "30 октября 1970 г. летчик-испытатель ОКБ Е.С. Соловьев облетал эту машину на заводском аэродроме в Новосибирске и ко 2 сентября перегнал ее в Москву." Следует читать "30 августа 1970 г.", далее по тексту.
Так что, не торопись вклеивать, Коля!  :Smile:

----------


## PPV

> ...Теперь у меня вопросы.
> 1) Павел, как же так, что у тебя нет статьи из АиВ? Вернее, я думаю, статья у тебя есть, нет журнала, да?
> 2)Что, "37" с Ходынки пропал? Нет? А "01"?


Да нет, журнал, конечно есть, но лежит где-то далеко, лень доставать. Гораздо ближе компьютер с исходником статьи, но я так и не удосужился выяснить, что именно киевляне исключили из нее для публикации...
На Ходынке самолеты сейчас в таком состоянии, что смотреть на них нет никакого желания - все побитые и разграбленные, стоят на огороженной площадке, куда никого не пускают. Так что где именно борт 37 я не в курсе. А 01 уже давно стоит у нас на территории, в качестве памятника...

----------


## FLOGGER

> А 01 уже давно стоит у нас на территории, в качестве памятника...


А когда его забрали с Ходынки?

----------


## PPV

> А когда его забрали с Ходынки?


Да уж поболее 2 лет будет... Успели еще до того, как экспозиция на Ходынке была полностью разграблена...

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну и молодцы!

----------


## николай-78

> "Дальнейшие исследования привели к парадоксальному результату: колебания в боковом канале на 13-40 были ликвидированы только в варианте, когда с самолета были сняты заборники подпитки сопла в ХЧФ, во всех прочих вариантах ликвидировать неустойчивость в боковом канале не удавалось. Альтернативным вариантом являлось изменение настроек демпферной части САУ-58. Этот вариант не требовал серьезных изменений конструкции и после испытаний именно он был рекомендован для серии на Су-15ТМ. "
> А чуть ниже - про то, что в серии ВЗ подпитки сопла были сняты с серии 10-30...


Этот вариант это какой: УБРАТЬ ВЗ-ДОННЫЕ или САУ ПЕРЕНАСТРОИТЬ.
По жизни вроде -убрать ВЗ

----------


## PPV

> Этот вариант это какой: УБРАТЬ ВЗ-ДОННЫЕ или САУ ПЕРЕНАСТРОИТЬ.
> По жизни вроде -убрать ВЗ


Немного не так. Сперва - перенастройка САУ, в качестве временной меры. А позднее - уборка ВЗ, что и было осуществлено на практике...

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Евгений, не могли бы Вы прояснить ситуацию - где именно стоит этот памятник?


Ставропольский край,Шишкино.

----------


## николай-78

> Ставропольский край,Шишкино.


вероятно-Су15Т, других там не было. Может серийник где остался?
Рядом аэродром Светлоград

----------


## PPV

> Ставропольский край,Шишкино.


Спасибо, Евгений!

----------


## николай-78

> Немного не так. Сперва - перенастройка САУ, в качестве временной меры. А позднее - уборка ВЗ, что и было осуществлено на практике...


Слушай Павел а после Су-27 будет книга такого же уровня про Су-15, или править А+В??

----------


## PPV

> Слушай Павел а после Су-27 будет книга такого же уровня про Су-15, или править А+В??


Боюсь загадывать. Я думал начать с Су-9/11...

----------


## николай-78

А аргумент в их пользу, слишкм они далеко.

----------


## PPV

> А аргумент в их пользу, слишкм они далеко.


Но, согласись, так будет логичнее и правильнее с исторической точки зрения, поскольку "ноги" Су-15 напрямую растут из Су-9/11...

----------


## николай-78

> Но, согласись, так будет логичнее и правильнее с исторической точки зрения, поскольку "ноги" Су-15 напрямую растут из Су-9/11...


найти людей- свидетелей проще

----------


## PPV

> найти людей- свидетелей проще


Ты прав, однако свидетелей периода Су-9/11 тоже не прибавляется, к великому моему сожалению. Тем более, что общение со свидетелями и сбор такого рода материалов никак не связан с порядком выпуска книг. Поэтому буду рад любым материалам...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, а что за аппаратура "Озон"? Это из какой оперы?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, а что за аппаратура "Озон"? Это из какой оперы?


Валера, это аппаратура госопознавания. А почему ты спросил?

----------


## FLOGGER

Во-первых, потому, что я не встречал такого названия на других машинах, а, во-вторых, есть у меня фото ТМ №61, там написано, что на нем испыт. аппаратура "Озон" и еще какие-то цифры. Вот. А за ответ спасибо.
P.S. Так, а эта аппаратура в серию не пошла?

----------


## PPV

> Во-первых, потому, что я не встречал такого названия на других машинах, а, во-вторых, есть у меня фото ТМ №61, там написано, что на нем испыт. аппаратура "Озон" и еще какие-то цифры. Вот. А за ответ спасибо.
> P.S. Так, а эта аппаратура в серию не пошла?


Трудно ответить однозначно. Известно, что сперва была "Кремний-2М" (СЗРО-2М), которую в конце 70-х начали менять на "Пароль". Возможно, что "Озон" - это опытные образцы того, что впоследствии получило обозначение "Пароль"...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, не знаешь ли ты какие-либо отличительные признаки наличия на борту Озона? Я имею в виду антенны. Дело в том, что на фото ТМ №61 хорошо видны антенны. Но такие же антенны я видел еще и на другом ТМе. Потом, найду фото-озадачу.
Славе привет.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, не знаешь ли ты какие-либо отличительные признаки наличия на борту Озона? Я имею в виду антенны. Дело в том, что на фото ТМ №61 хорошо видны антенны. Но такие же антенны я видел еще и на другом ТМе. Потом, найду фото-озадачу.
> Славе привет.


Аппаратурой "Озон" и "Радуга-борт" в 1973 году был оборудован Су-15ТМ № 10-10, в 1974 году его передали на испытания. Вот, пожалуй, и вся информация на эту тему...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, не знаешь, 10-10 - это и есть борт 61?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот  нашел фото  СУ-15 с такими же антеннами, как и №61 с "Озоном".

----------


## FLOGGER

А вот и 61-й.

----------


## PPV

> А вот и 61-й.


Да, Валера, спасибо, никогда не видел таких антенн. А почему качество такое фиговое?

----------


## FLOGGER

Потому что вторая-это ксерокопия. У кого спер-не помню. А первая, вроде, ничего. Но ее я делал для себя, когда занимался этой темой, поэтому на качество особо не смотрел. И сдается мне, Павел, что где-то я еще видел фото с этими антеннами на других 15-х. Но, убей, не помню, утверждать не могу. А какого-нибудь, типа ПП, не было?

----------


## PPV

> ... А какого-нибудь, типа ПП, не было?


Какой был бортовой № у Су-15ТМ № 10-10 - не знаю. А насчет ПП не понял...

----------


## FLOGGER

ПП-постановщик помех.

----------


## PPV

> ПП-постановщик помех.


Нет, таких в биографии Су-15 не было. Были:
в опытных экземплярах: Т58Д-1,2,3, Т-58Л, Т-58ВД.
серийно: Су-15, Су-15Т, Су-15УТ, Су-15УМ,
в опытных экземплярах на базе серийных машин: Су-15УБ, Су-15бис,
ЛЛ = СЛ-15Р (Т-58Р), Т-58К, Л10-10 и еще целая куча машин, у которых не было собственных названий, а только серийные номера. Например, машины для отработки системы ДЗ в воздухе, или для отработки системы улучшения устойчивости и управляемости (СУУ) с боковой РУС...

----------


## FLOGGER

Все же интересно было бы узнать антенны какой системы стояли на этих машинах. Может, Слава в курсе? Павел, а ты вообще часто видишь его?
 Павел, а где искать серийный номер? Может, на фото где и промелькнет?

----------


## PPV

> Все же интересно было бы узнать антенны какой системы стояли на этих машинах. Может, Слава в курсе? Павел, а ты вообще часто видишь его?
>  Павел, а где искать серийный номер? Может, на фото где и промелькнет?


Валера, со Славой я вижусь почти каждый день. Серийный номер на Су-15 печатался на каждом лючке с обратной его стороны.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо. попробую порыться в фотографиях.

----------


## николай-78

ТМ без ДУАС

----------


## николай-78

верхняя обечайка свз

----------


## николай-78

В Google нашел еще однофото Светлоградской Т-ки
Павел: интересно всегда пишется про ТМ-ы начиная с 03-02, а где -01

----------


## PPV

> В Google нашел еще однофото Светлоградской Т-ки
> Павел: интересно всегда пишется про ТМ-ы начиная с 03-02, а где -01


Николай, я так понимаю, там же, где и все остальные "Т". Т.е. серия Су-15Т завершилась именно на машине № 03-01, а с № 03-02 пошли уже "ТМ"

----------


## PPV

Прямо сейчас, по Питерскому 5-му каналу идет замечательный советский боевик "Ответный ход", в котором есть несколько хороших кадров с бельбекского аэродрома, где базировался 62 иап, вооруженный Су-15ТМ!

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, помню я эти кадры. По-моему, они  появились еще когда фото Су-15-го были довольно редки. Помню еще, фотографировал эти Су-15-е с экрана телека.

----------


## PPV

> Да, помню я эти кадры. По-моему, они  появились еще когда фото Су-15-го были довольно редки. Помню еще, фотографировал эти Су-15-е с экрана телека.


И я помню свои юношеские впечатления от этого фильма, и тот гвалт, который поднялся в зале ДК МАИ, когда на экране показали Су-15ТМ, выруливавшие на ВПП бельбекского аэродрома...

----------


## николай-78

> Да, помню я эти кадры. По-моему, они  появились еще когда фото Су-15-го были довольно редки. Помню еще, фотографировал эти Су-15-е с экрана телека.


И там есть самолеты с ПАРОЛЕМ

----------


## PPV

Повинюсь: неотмеченной прошла важная дата - полувековой юбилей Су-15. Имеет смысл напомнить об этом неординарном событии.
В конце 50-х в ОКБ Сухого в рамках проектирования П-1 и новых перехватчиков на базе Т-3 и Т-3М (Т-37) прорабатывались варианты альтернативных компоновок (П-37, Т-59 и др.), в ходе этих работ стала очевидной мысль о том, что для размещения на самолете новой мощной РЛС ("ЦП", "Орел-3" и др.) придется пересмотреть исходную компоновку с носовым в/з, отдав под размещение РЛС всю НЧФ самолета и перейти к боковым в/з.
В результате, когда весной 1960-го в ОКБ началась проработка очередной модификации Т-3 под новую РЛС (тема получила шифр Т-58) на ней с самого начала решили применить боковые в/з, в остальном изменения в компоновке свели к минимуму:  менялась, по сути, только ГЧФ, в/з и передняя часть СЧФ, а оставшаяся часть СЧФ, ХЧФ, крыло, оперение и шасси старались не трогать, оставив их с исходного Т-47 (Су-11), не менялась и силовая установка в виде двигателя типа АЛ-7Ф.  Отчасти это объяснялось тем, что в стране к этому времени была в самом разгаре "ракетная эйфория" и хрущевские "гонения" на авиацию, выражавшиеся в существенном сокращении ассигнований на программы, связанные с боевой авиацией. В связи с этим, были практически официально запрещены все новые разработки в этой области, а разрешались лишь работы, связанные с модернизацией существующих самолетов. Именно поэтому в ОКБ по согласованию с военными и руководством ГКАТ работа была "замаскирована" под модернизацию Су-11, и в переписке шла под обозначением Су-11М.  
 В течение года работы по теме Т-58 зашли достаточно далеко, несмотря на отсутствие официального ПСМ, к середине 1961-го в ОКБ был выпущен комплект рабочей документации, а в опытном производстве началось изготовление опытного самолета. Однако, примерно в сентябре 1961-го по инициативе Ген.конструктора П.О. Сухого произошел "поворот", связанный с тем, что им было принято решение о замене на самолете АЛ-7Ф на двигатель ОКБ Туманского типа Р-11Ф-300. Причиной того, что П.О. пошел на этот неординарный шаг были серьезные проблемы с надежностью люльковского двигателя, продемонстрированные им в ходе начального периода эксплуатации Су-7Б и Су-9 в строю в 1959-61 г.г. Справедливые нарекания военных нельзя было и  дальше оставлять без внимания, в сложившейся ситуации Сухой уже не мог и далее отстаивать "честь мундира", т.к.  в противном случае, под угрозой закрытия оказалась бы не только программа Су-7 и Су-9/11, но вообще вся будущая тематика ОКБ Сухого, завязанная лишь на один этот тип двигателя. Тем более, что в ОКБ уже имелся реальный опыт отработки двигателей типа Р-11 на опытном самолете Т-5...
Вот в такой ситуации осенью 1961-го на теме Т-58 произошла "смена вектора", и началась проработка варианта с 2хР-11Ф2С-300 вместо 1хАЛ-7Ф-2. Доработанный вариант получил обозначение Т-58Д и "талию" в средней части фюзеляжа, связанную с тем, что здесь фюзеляж сперва сужался от исходного раствора в/з до круглого сечения, а в ХЧФ вновь расширялся - для компоновки двух Р-11Ф-300... В таком виде были построены все три опытных самолета, первый из которых вышел на летные испытания весной 1962-го. 30 мая 1962 года "шеф-пилот" ОКБ В.С. Ильюшин в первый раз поднял в воздух первый из них - опытный самолет Т58Д-1 с бортовым № 58-1. К счастью, сохранились фото этой машины в исходном виде.

Вслед за Д-1 в течение 1962-63 г.г. последовали Д-2 (борт 32) и Д-3 (борт 33), потом были госиспытания, которые продлились чуть больше года, с августа 1963-го по октябрь 1964-го, однако следует отметить, что в отличие от Су-9 и Су-11, здесь этот этап прошел на редкость «спокойно и безболезненно», видимо, сказался опыт, который приобрело к этому времени ОКБ и полностью оправдалась ставка, сделанная на повышение надежности всех систем самолета, в первую очередь, силовой установки…-

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, Павел, что напомнил. Действительно, прошел полувековой юбипей одного из самых красивых самолетов СССР! Забыл,  совсем забыл. хотя саму дату знал. Просто из башки вылетело.
P.S. Славе привет.

----------


## Fencer

На аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба) при СССР за ВПП располагалась база хранения авиатехники авиации ПВО.Там хранились одноместные и двухместные Су-15 в серой и камуфлированной окраске.Еще хранился Ил-18 в стандартной аэрофлотовской окраске с б/н 01 красный,а также Як-28П и один Як-28У.После расформирования базы хранения вся техника лежала бесхозно (о чем я сильно жалею,какой был "клондайк" для бортовых и заводских номеров),а в момент распада СССР предпримчивые старшие офицеры продали на металл.Один Су-15 был в качестве памятника в воинской части в районе аэродрома,пока офицеры этой же части не загнали его на металл (было даже расследование от ФСБ).Еще один Су-15 стоял на стоянке авиаотряда завода имени Ленинского комсомола (Амурский судостроительный завод),дальнейшая судьба его неизвестна.Не по теме,но один Як-28ПМ б/н 38 красный стоит по сей день на въезде в РТБ (в/ч 77944) в районе аэродрома.Кто скажет что это за база хранения была?Может кто ее историю выложит?

----------


## FLOGGER

А точно, Су-15 был в серой окраске? Может, серебристый? Камуфлированные я видел сам, а вот про серые даже не слышал.

----------


## Fencer

> А точно, Су-15 был в серой окраске? Может, серебристый? Камуфлированные я видел сам, а вот про серые даже не слышал.


Да действительно,неправильно выразился.

----------


## PPV

lindr, есть несколько вопросов. 
На сайте russianarms.ru в разделе серийные номера Су-15: Су-15 Серийные номера у тебя есть упоминания про машины, которые якобы участвовали в перехвате "Боингов" в 1978 и 1983 г.г.: 
0815305                  СССР   17   777-й ИАП сбил 01.09.83 Боинг-747
1015335   ТМ           СССР   05   431-й ИАП инцидент Боинг-707 1978
А можно узнать, откуда эта информация? Аналогично про машину: 
0015303                  СССР   70   Мячиково

Попутно вынужден поправить явные нелепицы:
0315304                  СССР      опытный встроенная пушка
0315306                  СССР      опытный ИП Т-58бис Р-25-300
Это не обычные Су-15, а ТМы;
1315340                  СССР      прототип Су-15ТМ
1415301                  СССР      прототип Су-15Т
Неверно называть прототипами Т и ТМ. На 13-40 проходили ГСИ Р13-300, а на 14-01 - испытания Р-98М для возможности их использования на парке обычных Су-15...
3715308                  СССР   33
310001   Т-58Д-2               СССР      
Вообще непонятно, что за машины. По видимому, речь о 2-м и 3-м опытных Су-15? Но у этих машин вообще не было серийных номеров...

----------


## lindr

> 0815305 СССР 17 777-й ИАП сбил 01.09.83 Боинг-747
>  1015335 ТМ СССР 05 431-й ИАП инцидент Боинг-707 1978
>  А можно узнать, откуда эта информация? Аналогично про машину:



Это я на форумах нахватался (обсуждали эти эпизоды) и довольно давно, вроде 3-4 года назад, за достоверность ответить не могу.




> 0015303 СССР 70 Мячиково


а вот это откуда... хмм 

За правки спасибо, я обычно записываю, все что попадется, потом фильтрую, мало-ли человек ошибся немного. 
Вы не представляете как часто очевидцы путают тип, даже Су-17УМ3 и Су-17М3 путают или МиГ-21Ф-13 и МиГ-21У. :Frown:

----------


## PPV

> Это я на форумах нахватался (обсуждали эти эпизоды) и довольно давно, вроде 3-4 года назад, за достоверность ответить не могу. ...


Т.е. вспомнить сейчас, откуда именно, и какова степень достоверности, невозможно?

----------


## lindr

Было обсуждение был снимок машины 10-35, человек сказал, что это тот самый борт, по 08-05 упор делался на то, что это простой Су-15 но доработанный по бюллетеню, а в источниках его пишут как ТМ, больше ничего не помню.

----------


## PPV

Спасибо...

----------


## OTTO

22 ГвИАП никогда не имел на вооружении СУ-15(ТМ).Их имел 22ИАП.Это разные полки.

----------


## PPV

> 22 ГвИАП никогда не имел на вооружении СУ-15(ТМ).Их имел 22ИАП.Это разные полки.


А кто и где утверждал обратное?

----------


## OTTO

СССР      153-й ИАП потерян 15.01.69
                  СССР      22-й ГвИАП потерян 06.06.74
                  СССР      22-й ГвИАП потерян 10.02.78
Это там где про серийные номера СУ15

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, что заметили, исправим. Тот Сайт долго не работал нормально в прошлом году, сейчас обновляю понемногу, если учесть что размер файла в Экселе, где записаны серийники разных типов авиатехники вырос за год почти на 1,5 МБ, то....

----------


## OTTO

Пожалуйста!Порылся тут у себя в бумагах и нашёл серийные ТМ-ов именно 22иап,частично 54гиап.Если надо-напечатаю.Многое утеряно из-за переездов.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, конечно нужно, это ведь часть нашей истории. Многим присутствующим эта информация была бы интересна.

----------


## николай-78

Уважаемый Павел если СГИ Р13-300 на 13-40, как я понял это Су-15. То как мог появиться самолет 15Т с не соответствующими Gвозд Р13 площадями СВЗ до самолета 03-01 №91"имени ХЗ". Ну абсурд по поводу 3 приборов показывающих курс и попытка перехода на % вместо кг/кв.см можно подвести под творческий поиск. И простаивание год в Дорохово и тихая утилизация в Сальске
Безречная-это очень интересно они вроде 2 раза получали ТМ, из разоганного Клина(филиал Саваслейки) и из Громово при перевооружениии в 88г оного на 31, или я ошибаюсь.

----------


## OTTO

Серийные от 54ГИАП; 21: 07-20           29: 08-01    
                              22: 07-21           30: 08-02
                              23: 70-22           31: 08-03
                              24: 07-23           44: 08-06
                              26: 07-24
                              28: 07-25

----------


## OTTO

Серийные от 22ИАП;1АЭ
04: 06-03
06: 06-09
06(синий номер):12-41
07: 08-19
08: 08-21
10: 08-30
12: 08-28
25: 08-25
32: 13-28
66: 06-06
спарки;
61: 03-09
33: 04-11

----------


## OTTO

22ИАП 2АЭ;
21: 08-41
22: 08-42
23: 09-05
26: 07-06
27: 10-41
28: 09-48
29: 07-16
31: 08-01
35: 08-35
38: 08-38
39: 08-39
50: 07-01
спарки;
39: 03-39
58: 03-28
51: 04-15

----------


## OTTO

22ИАП 3АЭ;
05: 10-41
16: 11-16
20: 11-20
30: 10-50
37: 11-07 
44: 10-44
48: 07-15
53: 12-13
54: 12-04
55: 11-25
спарки;
36: 02-19
57: 03-03
Какая из спарок упала сказать не могу-не помню,но по моему со 2АЭ,помню фамилии лётчиков.

----------


## PPV

А к какому периоду по времени относится информация?

----------


## OTTO

54ГИАП в 88-89 перевооружили на Су-27,а 22ИАП прекратил своё существование в 92 году

----------


## PPV

> 54ГИАП в 88-89 перевооружили на Су-27,а 22ИАП прекратил своё существование в 92 году


Это понятно, хотелось бы уточнить: вышеперечисленные машины были в полках вплоть до перевооружения/списания?

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый Павел если СГИ Р13-300 на 13-40, как я понял это Су-15. То как мог появиться самолет 15Т с не соответствующими Gвозд Р13 площадями СВЗ до самолета 03-01 №91"имени ХЗ". ...


Николай, привет!
№ 13-40 - это действительно обычный Су-15, который сразу после сдачи на заводе в Новосибирске передали на филиал ОКБ, где доработали под расширенный ВЗ и с августа 1970-го на нем выполнили сперва заводской этап испытаний, а потом, в 1971-м провели и ГСИ Р13-300 с расширенным ВЗ. 
Почему на Су-15Т сразу не внедрили расширенные ВЗ - да по той же причине, что и на обычных Су-15 - просто потому, что не знали, что это необходимо...
Ведь Р13-300 планировался к установке на Су-15 достаточно давно, но испытывался оч. долго, начиная аж с 1967-го, и далеко не сразу удалось выяснить все особенности совместной работы двигателя и ВЗ на всех режимах. А когда поняли, что расхода воздуха не хватает, вот тогда и озаботились этой проблемой, но к тому времени Су-15Т уже был запущен в серию, на него внедрить эти ВЗ просто не успели. Так как-то...

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, Павел, интересно.

----------


## николай-78

смею предположить что 23 и 55 красный из этих списков Безречинского иапа.
При перевооружении на 27 и 31, освободившимися ТМами перевооружили Марниули, Андижан,Безречную,Бежецк. А высвободились они :Вайнеды, Громово, Елизово ??, Унаши?? ну а эти чернобелые  куда из списка 22иапа делись? Может 40-я эта та спарка которая завалились при стрельбе по земле.

----------


## OTTO

Фотки такие нигде не видел-здорово!Цветные, если сделаны в Канске,это Безречинские борта.Потому что всё туда перегнали.Что касаемо 49 то я думаю это не Безречка-такое расположение арок по отношению к полосе было только в 1ой зоне,а оттуда видно СКП ,которого нет на фото и не видно сопок вокруг.Касаемо спарки-конус(и тень)очень похожи на 31ый- тогда где это?Очень похоже на Канск.

----------


## николай-78

Все не так ребята : цветные-отстойник толмачевского АРЗ 1995г, чернобелые Безречная февраль 1991г. Да это тень от 31-го, но с принадлежностью опять-мимо. Эти Миги 350 иапа.

----------


## PPV

Спасибо за фото, Николай!

----------


## FLOGGER

> цветные-отстойник толмачевского АРЗ 1995г


У меня есть несколько фото оттуда же, с Новосибирского АРЗ. Год, где-то 88-89. Но тогда еще не отстойник был, летали они. В отстойнике, даже нет, не так, они были уже поломанные, были ТУ-128-е. А чинились тогда СУ-17 и СУ-15.
Николаю за фото большое спасибо! Камуфлированные, в цвете СУ-15, это большая редкость! У меня все фото оттуда -ч\б, поэтому цвета камуфляжа уже не вспомнить. Хотя, помню один был - обалденно красивый! Камуфляж был необычный: верх темно-зеленый - светло-зеленый - голубой. Низ - как обычно. Он был просле ремонта, т. е. свежевыкрашенный. Красотища!

----------


## николай-78

там ещё есть №30 белый ТМ камуфлированный со старыми пилонами видимо ранних серий, доберусь до дома выложу.

----------


## OTTO

Ещё цветная фото.

----------


## николай-78

обещанная №30

----------


## OTTO

Спарка возможно и та, что упала.Братские борта я видел в Безречке в 92м летом на стрельбах.Ихние "шумахеры" тогда умудрились один борт на рулёжке разложить.Касаемо 49 нигде про него ничего,может ему потом бортовой поменяли?Вот фото с "одноклассников" на ЦЗ в туже сторону.Я с этими ребятами знаком.

----------


## николай-78

Я выкладывал фото покареженного МИГ-31 на соответствующей ветке и все эти фотки сделаны в феврале 1991г. т.е.и Су-15 и 31-й покареженный. Пробовали сделать побежку с ВКЛ.ФОРСАЖА и закрылки не выпустили, пару раз ногами дернул -загнул и клюв и крыло. Ежели надо еще раз выложу поломанный самолет. Первый рак отот пилот подсек МИ-8 и на другом типе.Поковырялся нашел материал по 15УМ-катастрофа 28.03.89г.
Обучение стрельбе по наземным целям и нструктор показывал обучаемому летчику: ввод в пикирование был выполнен с запаздыванием Н=1,5км крен=90 ny=2.5. Инструктор увеличил крен до 100-110  ny=4, угол атаки превысил критический, скорость начала интенсивно падать, экипаж "дал" обороты скороть возрасла с360до450к/ч. На Н=200 катапультировался летчик, инструктору не хватило Н. Потеря эффективности элеронов.
есть частное мнение что инструктор был не готов к обучению данным видам маневра.

----------


## lindr

31.08.2001

Виставочний експонат вiйськовоï технiки лiтак Су-15ТМ зав.N-1015324 у розiбрано-му виглядi

Отправитель ДК "Укрспецекспорт"                

Получатель Кармелава                          Литва

----------


## PPV

> ...лiтак Су-15ТМ зав.N-1015324 ...


Самолет выпуска 26.02.1974, эксплуатировался в Краматорске или Бельбеке...

----------


## lindr

А такой вопрос: сколько всего Су-15ТМ было выпущено? Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## PPV

> А такой вопрос: сколько всего Су-15ТМ было выпущено? Подскажите пожалуйста.


Ориентировочно 440-460...

----------


## николай-78

я думал 14серий-2*50=600шт

----------


## AndyM

> 31.08.2001
> 
> Виставочний експонат вiйськовоï технiки лiтак Су-15ТМ зав.N-1015324 у розiбрано-му виглядi
> 
> Отправитель ДК "Укрспецекспорт"                
> 
> Получатель Кармелава                          Литва


JetPhotos.Net Photo » 82 Ukraine - Air Force Sukhoi SU-15 by Gerry Hill

----------


## Евгений

> Да, был, в единственном экземпляре, серийный № 0003. Крыло, вроде бы, действительно, было треугольное, без наплыва, как и на первом опытном Су-15УТ (У-58Т). Но еще раз повторюсь, фотографий этой машины не сохранилось. Вообще...


 Почему не сохранилось! Есть фото. Видел его в музее ОКБ.Хотя может быть это и первый прототип. постараюсь получить в электронке.

----------


## PPV

> Почему не сохранилось! Есть фото. Видел его в музее ОКБ.Хотя может быть это и первый прототип. постараюсь получить в электронке.


К экспозиции музея я имею некоторое отношение, фотографий Су-15УБ там нет. Есть фото первой опытной УТ...

----------


## Евгений

значит я не прав, там у ут был 01й бортовой. просто разбирали недавно старую халабуду в ФАЛТ МФТИ , и там была большая подборка фото по опытным и серийным Сухим. старожилы сказали , что в начале 90х из музея ОКБ получили. Я сам в 90х работая в цехе №15 ходил неоднократно в музей и видел там подобную фотку.... вот с этим и вышла ошибка. Прошу прощения.

----------


## Евгений

Вот пара фото из этой пачки
К сожалению бумажные отпечатки уничтожили, остались только сканы. Фото Т-58ВД  автор Б Вдовенко домодедово1967год

----------


## Евгений

У нас на военной кафедре жив тот самый Су-15тм с встроенной ГШ-23. Если нужны фото то пишите в личку.

----------


## RA3DCS

> У нас на военной кафедре......


Евгений, что то Вы мне по формулярам МиГ-23С так ничего не ответили?

----------


## Евгений

Да не ответил..... Лежу дома с пневмонией. Как выздоровлю то без проблем отвечу.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> У нас на военной кафедре жив тот самый Су-15тм с встроенной ГШ-23. Если нужны фото то пишите в личку.


http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...15tm/index.htm

----------


## Евгений

Дмитрий спасибо, я и забыл про этот обзор. Вам просил передать привет Хохлов

----------


## PPV

> ...Вот пара фото из этой пачки...


Первые 2 фото - строевые машины, причем второе, с мерной линейкой, надо понимать из приложения к договору об ОВСЕ.
Из второй пары, на первой - Су-15 № 0001, фото выполнено в 90-е, когда машину завезли с Ходынки в КБ. Сейчас эта машина стоит на нашей территории как памятник. Второе фото - Т-58ВД на параде 1967 года в Домодедово...
А какие еще есть фото?

----------


## Евгений

Там более 300 фото по Суховским машинам разных лет от Су-2 начиная, и су-34 заканчивая. достаточно много по опытным.

----------


## Assaulter

Интересная статья про Су-15

http://old.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.27.08

----------


## OTTO

Про "султыгу "сильно сказано.Но если упоминали ТМы и Тайфуны то что то забыли упомянуть про 20 литров чистого спирта на прицел.

----------


## николай-78

Статья про Су-15 интересная но с косяками, такой весь замечательный Т.  Мы первыми летали на Т в 1978 на ВБ и РП работал из 15 самолетов на 2 самолетах/один из которых №61 размолотили при посадке без выравнивания-изогнули по курсу и крыло на +10см поперечного-V/.Но ТТХ в таблице не его, в связи с несоответствием площади СВЗ расходу Р-13, максимальное число М снизилось до 1,9-1,95М и потолок метров на 600-700. Да и ТМ из-за оживального кока снизил ТТХ по скорости и потолку, правда несущественно. К стати РП Орел: стоял аж на 3самолетах и на 2 работал в ППС. Су-15 с треугольным крылом был неустойчив по скорости в посадочной конфигурации. Перескоп появился на ТМ и то на поздних сериях, у на в иап поменяли на 14серии сброшенную СЧФ и уже поставили без перескопа.

----------


## muk33

> смею предположить что 23 и 55 красный из этих списков Безречинского иапа.
> При перевооружении на 27 и 31, освободившимися ТМами перевооружили Марниули, Андижан,Безречную,Бежецк. А высвободились они :Вайнеды, Громово, Елизово ??, Унаши?? ну а эти чернобелые  куда из списка 22иапа делись? Может 40-я эта та спарка которая завалились при стрельбе по земле.


Безречная принимала ТМ-ы 47 иап из Золотой долины. Гоняли партиями по 5-6 машин, первую посадку делали на 10-м Участке. Летчики из Безречки были очень довольны и на словах совсем не завидовали коллегам, получавшим Су-27. Елизовские ТМ-ки по мере получения 31-х перегонялись на ремонт в Новосибирск, а оттуда раздавались по разным частям. К концу 80-х в Елизово на ТМ осталась одна третья эскадрилья, которую после получения 31-х частично перегнали в Дземги, частично в Совгавань (Постовая), где организовали сборы по подготовке на класс молодых летчиков. Два крайних Су-15 из Елизово примерно в 1992 году перегнали в Магадан (анадырские летчики с промежуточной посадкой в Чайбухе), где они стали экспонатами музея детского клуба "Подвиг" http://www.aviamonuments.ru/planes/Rossiya/Magadan/4

----------


## Евгений

еще немного фото.

----------


## Евгений



----------


## FLOGGER

Евгений, спасибо!

----------


## Евгений

Да незачто.... в этой же пачке нашел неколько фото спарок су-9.... пока обрабатываю

----------


## PPV

> еще немного фото...


Да, спасибо Евгений за интересные фото..
Кстати,Су-15УМ вид сверху - снова фото из Приложения к Договору об ОВСЕ, снимали с вертолета...

----------


## Assaulter

Николай-78, а такой разброс по исправности и характерстикам БРЭО, о котором Вы писали, был характерной чертой для наших истребителей?

Или просто в данном месте в данное время так сложилось? ))

----------


## FLOGGER

Появились вопросы по машине. Надеюсь, честно говоря, на Павла. 
1) Чем определялось положение посадочной фары, по-моему, это ПРФ-4? Когда под воздухозаборниками, а когда под крылом?
2)С 11 серии машины оборудовали системой УПС. Появились ли в связи с этим какие-то внешние признаки на самолете (к примеру, лючки)?
3)С 11-й же серии самолеты дорабатывались под Р-13-300. Означает ли это, что с 11-36 все Су-15-е уже уходили с Р-13 или еще выпускались с Р-11? Т. е., другими словами, доработка была, но двигаталей, к примеру, не было и они продолжали летать с Р-11?
4)Доработка под САРПП как-то внешне была видна? Например, лючок под накопитель? Дорабатывались ли ранее выпущенные машины под САРПП при ремонте? Остался САРПП до конца или был заменен еще на что-то?

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=FLOGGER;99981]Появились вопросы по машине. Надеюсь, честно говоря, на Павла. 
1) Чем определялось положение посадочной фары, по-моему, это ПРФ-4? Когда под воздухозаборниками, а когда под крылом?

Фару перенесли из под  крыла из-за пилона

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, кажется, так и есть. Спасибо.

----------


## PPV

> Появились вопросы по машине. Надеюсь, честно говоря, на Павла. 
> 1) Чем определялось положение посадочной фары, по-моему, это ПРФ-4? Когда под воздухозаборниками, а когда под крылом?
> 2)С 11 серии машины оборудовали системой УПС. Появились ли в связи с этим какие-то внешние признаки на самолете (к примеру, лючки)?
> 3)С 11-й же серии самолеты дорабатывались под Р-13-300. Означает ли это, что с 11-36 все Су-15-е уже уходили с Р-13 или еще выпускались с Р-11? Т. е., другими словами, доработка была, но двигаталей, к примеру, не было и они продолжали летать с Р-11?
> 4)Доработка под САРПП как-то внешне была видна? Например, лючок под накопитель? Дорабатывались ли ранее выпущенные машины под САРПП при ремонте? Остался САРПП до конца или был заменен еще на что-то?


По поводу фары - НЯП, действительно, перенос с крыла на в/з был связан с установкой пилона под Р-60
УПС ставилось действительно, с 11-01, но до машины 11-35 оно было не задействовано. Задействовали начиная с № 11-36. 
Соответственно на машины 11-01...11-35 ставились дв-ли Р-11Ф2С-300 и Ф2СУ-300, а с № 11-36 - можно было ставить Р-13-300 или 11Ф2СУ-300. 
Кроме этого, с № 11-31 ввели наплыв на крыле.
О внешних отличиях, связанных с установкой УПС, ничего не скажу, не знаю. Равно как и про доработки под САРПП...

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, Павел, спасибо.

----------


## FLOGGER

Такой вопрос возник, тоже к Павлу, наверное. На Параде в Домодедово 09.07.67 Су-15-е летели с ракетами или без? Интересует именно пролет на Параде. У самого много снимков, но дело в том, что сейчас не различить момент съемки: на репетиции или на пролете во время Парада? А разница в том, что есть с ракетами и есть без них, и одни и те же тройки летят, судя по б\н.
Может кто точно сказать?

----------


## PPV

> Такой вопрос возник, тоже к Павлу, наверное. На Параде в Домодедово 09.07.67 Су-15-е летели с ракетами или без? Интересует именно пролет на Параде. У самого много снимков, но дело в том, что сейчас не различить момент съемки: на репетиции или на пролете во время Парада? А разница в том, что есть с ракетами и есть без них, и одни и те же тройки летят, судя по б\н.
> Может кто точно сказать?


Валера, привет.
НЯП, с ракетами летали на репетициях, и поскольку на одной из машин подвеска на репетиции сошла, на параде летали без них...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, большое спасибо!

----------


## Юрий Рогозин

Приветствую всех знакомых и незнакомых!
Вопрос об установке рассекателя осадков решился на лётно-технической конференции в Гудауте, когда полк летал ещё на Су-15тм, в присутствии представителей ОКБ и самого Николая Павловича ПОЛЕНОВА. Эффект от установки рассекателя был, - может быть процентов 50 осадков отводились от лобового стекла, но полностью рассекатель проблему не решил. В условиях сильных ливневых осадков стекло заливало основательно, но, в любом случае, польза от него была.
На самолётах Су-15 "второго этапа модификации", как это официально именовалось в документах, т.е. Су-15т и Су-15тм уже стояли двигатели Р-13ФС-300 с увеличенными: тягой, расходом воздуха и температурой, что и потребовало увеличения площади входного сечения воздухозаборников.
А в общем самолёт был отличной машиной. Неприхотливый в эксплуатации, прощавший многие ошибки лётчиков, достаточно прочный. Пилотаж (петли-полупетли) крутил не только на форсажных режимах, но и на максимале. Переворот на ПФ - потеря высоты менее 2000 м. Сложный пилотаж можно было уверенно крутить и ночью в облаках. Без подвесок набирал более 20 000 м.(практический потолок). Полетать на "бис"е, конечно было бы интересно, тяговооружённость была около 1. Конечно, по сравнению с современными истребителями, Су-15тм морально устарел, но выполнять задачи ПВО в мирное время, нести боевое дежурство, мог бы и в наши дни. Уничтожили Су-15 по Программе сокращения обычных вооружений в Европе.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На самолётах Су-15 "второго этапа модификации", уже стояли двигатели Р-13ФС-300


По-моему, это был Р-13-300. Во всяком случае в Т\О указан именно он.

----------


## николай-78

Приветствую инструктора и спеца по ТМам, Юра раскажи на сколько подравняли минимум ТМа и УМа с РСБНом.

----------


## petio

А часто летали в "автомате"  как работала САУ-58 ?

----------


## Юрий Рогозин

Приветствую!
Эти цифры минимумов менялись, как портянки. Докатились до взлётного: 30х400, посадка: (с ПРМГ) УМ - 150х1,5; ТМ - 200х2, - что-то около этого потому, что часто "верхи" то увеличивали, то урезали... Минимумы устанавливали в ВВС, где раньше Су-15-х не было (а летать при минимуме в ВВС не очень-то любили). Как-то присутствовал при обсуждении этого вопроса теми, кто писал проекты приказов ГК: - такие-то поправки установлены такими-то приказами..., в общем, +50м к тому, что реально можно было бы. А реально полк летал смену(!) ночью 150-170м х 2-3км. Проверенный минимум - 12 - 15 плит ВПП, при вертикальной видимости около 30м. Вот такие единицы измерения минимума; правда, с прожекторами "по-дневному".
 "В автомате" летали периодически в режиме: "Наведение", при выполнении перехвата цели. А вот заход на посадку обычно только при облёте самолёта или САУ потому, что вела САУ, как правило, очень коряво. Доводила почти до 30м., - это хорошая САУ (редкость), а иногда отключать приходилось от "дальнего" и дальше от ВПП, - при посадочной скорости 315 - 320 км/час не очень-то хотелось экспериментировать с САУ.

----------


## petio

Спосибо! А Су-15ТМ с РЛС Тайфун-М  мог пользовать Р-98 от Су-15-98 с РЛС Орел Д-58 или мог работать  только  с Р-98М- были совместимы их ракеты?

----------


## Юрий Рогозин

Мог. Ракеты были совместимы. В 80-х годах "добивали" на стрельбах старые боекомплекты. Случались и отказы ракет.

----------


## Юрий Рогозин

Приветствую всех!
Перечитал все страницы ветки. Кое-что добавить можно.
*Су-15Т из Саваслейки передали в Сальск (в/ч 41578) в 1976 году. Учили на них курсантов. Вывозная на Су-15 УТ, а самостоятельно курсанты летали на Су-15Т; а Су-15Т - это совсем другая машина, относительно Су-15. И первым в Советском Союзе на Су-15Т (считай на ТМ) вылетел самостоятельно курсант Владимир САХНО.
*С МиГ-21 тягаться на виражах было бесполезно, - у 21-го эксплуатационная перегрузка - 8, а у Су-15 -х - 6 (была 7,3 203 секунды по КЗА), поэтому за 2 - 3 виража 21-е выходили в хвост для стрельбы пушками. Нужно было отрываться от 21-х, - пологое пикирование на ПФ до приборной скорости более 1200 км/час на "Н" = 500 м. и далее - на петлю Нестерова. При тангаже 90* РУС на несколько секунд "от себя". У меня запас скорости есть, а 21-е, "сохраняя тактическое преимущество", такого запаса не имеют, поэтому вынуждены докручивать петлю. У нас выход из полупетли получается на 1 -1,5 км выше. Дальше всё понятно... Как сказал пилот МиГ-21: "Мы от вас такой прыти не ожидали."

----------


## Fencer

Су-15ТМ б/н 39 красный в Центральном музее вооруженных сил (Москва) Копилка для Авиамузея - Страница 214 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
Какой заводской номер?

----------


## lindr

> Су-15ТМ б/н 39 красный в Центральном музее вооруженных сил (Москва) Копилка для Авиамузея - Страница 214 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
>  Какой заводской номер?


1215309	ТМ	№153				СССР	39	Москва ЦМВС

----------


## ПСП

Су-15ТМ? №19 (желтый с (вероятно) красной окантовкой) из 47-го ИАП ПВО Золотая Долина (Унаши), 1982-1984гг.
Нашлись снимки на фоне Су-15ТМ №18 (сняты в 1975г, там же) :   

Самолёты Су-15 в 47 иап находились на вооружении с 1969 по 1988гг.  История полка тут : http://www.gold-valley.narod.ru/stat.html

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Су-15 №19 из 47-го ИАП ПВО Золотая Долина (Унаши), 1982-1984гг.


А что означают звездочки на борту?

----------


## bakulinks77

> А что означают звездочки на борту?


Скорее всего число сбитых мишеней. Думаю вряд ли они столько самолетов противника насшибали :)

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Скорее всего число сбитых мишеней. Думаю вряд ли они столько самолетов противника насшибали :)


Еще вариант - количество перехватов из дежурных сил. Для мишеней тоже немало...

----------


## ПСП

Снимки Су-15  из 22-го ИАП ПВО (Безречная).

----------


## Юрий Рогозин

Звёздочки на борту - количество успешных пусков УР по мишеням. Традицию притянули из времён ВОВ. В мирное время такого количества врагов нет.

----------


## ПСП

Су-15 из 28 Гв.ИАП ПВО (г.Андреаполь)  :    

28 Гв.ИАП (г.Андреаполь) пересел с МиГ-17 на Су-15 осенью 1968г. Су-15 были на вооружении трёх эскадрилий полка до 1982г. В полку были Су-15, Су-15УМ. Бортовые номера голубого цвета с синей окантовкой.  При смене матчасти (на МиГ-23), Су-15 перегнали (вероятно) на стоянку АРЗ г.Ржев.

----------


## Алеут

Коллеге на РП удалось найти серийный номер у раздолбанного самолёта-памятника Су-15 из Невьянска, Свердловской области.
Бортовой машины - 30, заводской *0715314*.  Я предположил, что это борт из Безречной, может кто-нибудь из тутошних узнает свою матчасть?

Обсуждение здесь: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Здесь все фото машины: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## PPV

> Коллеге на РП удалось найти серийный номер у раздолбанного самолёта-памятника Су-15ТМ из Невьянска, Свердловской области.
> Бортовой машины - 30, заводской *0715314*....


Это не ТМ, это обычный Су-15...

----------


## Алеут

Тьфу, Акелла промахнулся. Видно пора завязывать с форумом.
---
Украинский Су-15УМ 56 синий, з.н. 0415319, Полтава

AIRFIGHTERS.COM - Photo gallery 

Экс-украинский Су-15ТМ 15 синий, в музее Кошице, Словакия. Заводской указан как 351415 - скопирован по ошибке из базы А.нэта, в действительности этот номер принадлежит австрийскому Дракену J-35.

(cn 351415) Sukhoi Su-15TM Photo by Chris Albutt | AIRFIGHTERS.COM

15 BLUE Sukhoi Su-15TM Photo by Kostas D. Pantios | AIRFIGHTERS.COM

Photos: Sukhoi Su-15TM Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

Су-15ТМ 23 синий, Новосибирск-Толмачёво, снято 1.07.92

http://www.abpic.co.uk/images/images/1371429F.jpg

----------


## Алеут

Смытые Сушки из Магадана:




А вот такими они были:

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

На последнем снимке видно, что самолёты были установлены буквально над рекой. Так что рано или поздно, их всё равно бы смыло.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Смытые Сушки из Магадана


Блин, какая жалость, я в шоке! Они так чудесно стояли много лет и ничего им не делалось, а тут на тебе. Очень жаль, что за все эти годы их так никто толком и не отснял. Помнится, я даже где-то (в Сети) искал тех, кто может их отснять, никто не откликнулся. А теперь уже все, жопа.

----------


## OKA

> Смытые Сушки из Магадана:
> 
> 
> А вот такими они были:
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> На последнем снимке видно, что самолёты были установлены буквально над рекой. Так что рано или поздно, их всё равно бы смыло.






> Блин, какая жалость, я в шоке! Они так чудесно стояли много лет и ничего им не делалось, а тут на тебе. Очень жаль, что за все эти годы их так никто толком и не отснял. Помнится, я даже где-то (в Сети) искал тех, кто может их отснять, никто не откликнулся. А теперь уже все, жопа.


Да, это беда((

----------


## николай-78

Как и Канские эти Эксгудаутовские ТМ (Угольные)-последних серий-перескоп и "обрезанные" СВЗ (как у УМ). Единственное бюллетень не выполнен флюгарки с ПВД не убраны. Да и ГО почему-то не Пароль, а Кремний.

----------


## FLOGGER

Николай, под "обрезанными" СВЗ вы имеете в виду укороченную верхнюю плиту? Не скажете, с какой серии это ввели?

----------


## Fencer

> Смытые Сушки из Магадана:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А вот такими они были:
> 
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> 
> ...


А их заводские номера известны для истории?

----------


## Galcom

Привет!

авиапамятники

транспортный









ли 171-й ИАП?

Eastern Order of Battle

----------


## FLOGGER

В монографии  по СУ-15 ( АиВ №1-2003, стр. 13) написано, что в 75-м году один "простой" СУ-15 №  14-01 был доработан под применение ракет Р-98М с "родной" РЛС "Орел-Д58" и успешно прошел испытания. Вопрос: этот самолет так и остался в единственном экземпляре или "простые" Су-15 тоже были доработаны подобным образом по применение Р-98М? Т. е., могли  "простые" СУ-15 применять Р-98М?

----------


## White

> Украинский Су-15УМ 56 синий, з.н. 0415319, Полтава


Эту спарку перегонял из Краматорска (А1715, бывш. в/ч 55758) в Белую Церковь Анвар Зайнуллин на хранение и утилизацию, однако судьба распорядилась так, что в полёте у него на табло загорелась лампочка: «стружка в масле», пришлось совершить вынужденную в Полтаве, после проверки самолёта оказалось что срабатывание сигнализации оказалось ложным. Так там этот краматорский борт и остался, спасся от утилизации оригинальным способом.
Было это в 1995 или 96 году, точнее не скажу, в 94 у меня отец уволился шт. РП в Краматорске.

----------


## White

ТМы ранних производственных серий из 54 Гв.ИАП, Вайнеде, Латвия. Этот полк входил в первую тройку частей перевооружившихся на ТМ, в 72 году, до этого полк летал на простых Су-15.  Фотографировал мой отец, середина 70-х годов:



«Изделие 37М» из 54 Гв.ИАП над Балтийским морем, снимок сделан с перехватываемого НАТОвского Р-3С «Orion»:

----------


## PPV

> В монографии  по СУ-15 ( АиВ №1-2003, стр. 13) написано, что в 75-м году один "простой" СУ-15 №  14-01 был доработан под применение ракет Р-98М с "родной" РЛС "Орел-Д58" и успешно прошел испытания. Вопрос: этот самолет так и остался в единственном экземпляре или "простые" Су-15 тоже были доработаны подобным образом по применение Р-98М? Т. е., могли  "простые" СУ-15 применять Р-98М?


Валера, НЯП, строевые машины дорабатывались по бюллетеням...

----------


## PPV

> ТМы ранних производственных серий из 54 Гв.ИАП, Вайнеде, Латвия. Этот полк входил в первую тройку частей перевооружившихся на ТМ, в 72 году, до этого полк летал на простых Су-15.  Фотографировал мой отец, середина 70-х годов: ...


Спасибо за фото. А еще какая-нибудь информация про начальный период эксплуатации есть?

----------


## White

ТМ довольно надёжный был, отказы оборудования редки были. Однако на САУ-58 тумблер включения режима следования рельефа местности был  наглухо заблокирован специалистами по бюллетеням ОКБ, до этого лётному составу его было запрещено включать, ибо система была недоработанной. Приятной новинкой был прицел РП-26 "Тайфун-М", цель типа "Ту-16" в ППС на большой высоте видел почти из под обреза на дальности 65-70 км в зависимости от конкретного самолёта, когда прицелы новыми были. При обслуживании прицелов и их юстировке дальность действия по этой же цели снижалась примерно до 45-50 км, чё-то там они не так настраивали. РП-26 был чувствителен к помехам, да так, что при перехватах Су-24, Ту-22 и т.д. на прицеле было всё засвечено... И загрубление прицела не помогало.

Отец на ТМах летал в период с 73 по 83 год включительно, сразу после училища, так что пишу за этот период, потом на простых Су-15 в Безречной. В 70-х на всех ранних выпусков ТМах уже заменили конусовидные обтекатели прицелов на оживальные, а воздухозаборнички (на некоторых, которых были) для снижения донного сопротивления в ХЧФ были демонтированы, в конце десятилетия тогда же появились подвески ПД-62 под Р-60.

----------


## petio

Встречал информацию что РП-26 того же семеиства что и РП-25 "Смерч-А" для МиГ-25П ичто обе РЛС имеют дополнительный дальномерный канал с более высокой честотой чем основной канал - где-то 14-15 мегахерц ло сравнению с 9-10 mghz . Кто-то может обиаснить зачем это делали-для измерения дальности в условиях помех?
А наведение ракет тогда на какой честоте было?

----------


## николай-78

Да эти "ветренные" Смерче-Тайфуны-ленинградские прицелы имели сходную конструкцию, а РП-25,26 имели допканал с большей длинной волны (у наших заклятых друзей в этом диапозоне не было станций помех на тот момент-это как нам говорили). Еще надо покапаться в материалах отчетов по изучению Беленковского Миг-25П угнаного в Японию. Для меня 15ТМ-транзитный тип, более точно сказать не могу. Тут на форуме есть мой инструктор - Юра Рогозин на 15Т и ТМ с 76 по 94г (до снятия с вооружения в ИА ПВО РФ), он может про эти режимы лучше рассказать.
Анвар Зайннуллин и Краматорск что-то как-то не вяжутся. Он служил в Севастополе заканчивал главштурманом иап и жил там. Про перегон крайнего Су-15УМ в 1996г слышал от него в 2003г на встрече выпускников.(надо уточнить у него на СВВАУЛШевском сайте выпускников летчики-1978г).
В режиме огибания высоты на ТМ задействован был РВ (т.е. высота под собой) как строить алгоритм управления если впереди вертикальная стена - хоть дорабатывай хоть нет, принцип тупиковый.
Даже на училищьных 15Т начали менять кок РЛС с острого на оживальный весной 1978г и до конца лета 78г на всех поменять не успели. (хотя живых РП было не больше 3шт, а к выпуску стало -1-разломали у нас №61-посадка без выравнивания-Vкрыла с -10см стало+10см). Меняли по причине артефактов на экране БРЛС, даже на РП-С\СМ они иногда встречались хоть и кок без железяки ПВД.

----------


## White

Всё же как-то вяжутся, ибо он служил в Краматорске до Бельбека, а в Бельбеке закончил службу. Уже в августе 1995 года в Краматорске был не полк, а отдельная эскадрилья, которой командовал Александр Петрович Пройда (СВВАУЛШ ЛО 73), после Анатолия Александровича Ванюшина, который ещё командовал полком и уже уехал на тот момент, самолёты угоняли кстати не только в Белую Церковь, но и в Бельбек. 
Вспоминая о Краматорске, уместно заметить, что это последняя воинская часть где Су-15ТМ дежурили, даже осенью 96 года, тогда и перестали, безусловно, и в Бельбеке ТМы(УМы) ещё тогда летали, но на БД уже несколько лет к тому моменту заступали исключительно Су-27.

----------


## николай-78

Возможно вы и правы. Или речь шла о последнем самолете Су-15 который поднялся в воздух и речь шла о Бельбеке. Нужно у самого Зайнуллина узнавать когда он и где служил. Когда я служил в Канске у нас тоже был Пройда. В 83г в европейской части в составе ВВС было ТМов: Вайнеды,Громово,Бельбек,а с 88г в Безречной ТМы и уже снова ПВО с конца 86г. И в Безречной было приполигонная отдельная аэ на ТМах которая вероятно была ликвидирована примерно в 1981г т.к. командиром там был Акимов А.И. (он пришел командиром в Братск летом 1984г после Калининской академии)

----------


## White

1983 г., подготовка к боевому дежурству техники из 54 Гв.ИАП. Полк передали из ПВО в ВВС 2.01.1978 и на самолёты начали наносить камуфляж. В 88 году полк перевооружён на Су-27 и тогда уже пару лет был в ПВО.


Автор фото - Ходас А.И.

----------


## николай-78

> 1983 г., подготовка к боевому дежурству техники из 54 Гв.ИАП. Во второй половине 70-х полк передали из ПВО в ВВС и на самолёты начали наносить камуфляж. В 87 году полк перевооружён на Су-27 и уже тогда был в ПВО.


 по поводу пердачи из ПВО в ВВС и обратно не нужно гадать на кофейной гуще и предполагать есть конкретные даты приказов (плюс фитиль до нескльких месяцев):туда 05.02.80 и обратно 22.06.86 в приграничных армиях ПВО полки передавались не все а квадратно-гнездовым методом: АВВАКУЛ-передавали; Киевская:Бельбек, Арцыз -передавали, Васильков, Ростов, Астрахань, Крымск, Краматорск -нет, Новосибирская_только Безречная.Минская, Хабаровская, Лениградская, Ташкентская-полностью. И ТМы стали кидать бомбы.А на Су-15 в ВВС не перевооружили только Безречную и Андижан.

----------


## White

За уточнения дат переходов - благодарю. Однако не в этом суть, я лишь хотел подчеркнуть что ТМы в полку начали камуфлировать в период нахождения в ВВС, а в 88-м полк перевооружили.



> . И ТМы стали кидать бомбы.


Насколько мне известно, с ТМов кидали только парашютные мишени и САБы, если брать боевые части. Коллиматорный прицел К-10Т и прицельное бомбометание как-то не дружат... Также не учили бомбометанию "по сапогу".

----------


## White

1986 год, самолёт из 1 АЭ 636 ИАП над пригородом Славянска (район краматорского аэродрома).


Снимки Сергея Попсуевича, «Изделие 37М» из 3-й АЭ 636 ИАП, Краматорск.

На снимке перепутано, самолёт пригнали не из Вазиани, а из Марнеули.


Историческая справка: первые Су-15ТМ поступили в Краматорск осенью 1973 года (командир полка - В.И. Бородин), на тот момент две эскадрильи были вооружены простыми Су-15, а 3 АЭ летала на МиГ-17.

----------


## FLOGGER

Будьте добры, подскажите, как увеличить первый снимок (где 21-й борт в полете)? Если он, конечно, увеличивается.

----------


## White

21-й, чуть больше, но не то, я сейчас не дома, так что в большом разрешении наверное не найду:


1986 год, несение БД на краматорском аэродроме силами 636 ИАП:


В этом же капонире, антенна «Лазури»:


Самолёт поздних производственных серий на васильковском аэродроме, автор фото Олег Раев:


Редактор: для тех у кого радикал не открывается

----------


## николай-78

> С ТМов кидали только парашютные мишени и САБы, если брать боевые части. Коллиматорный прицел К-10Т и прицельное бомбометание как-то не дружат... Также не учили бомбометанию "по сапогу".


Ну Вот парашютые мишени бросали для мишеней, а вот я не слышал чтобы САБы бросали с ТМов в качестве мишеней в СССеРовские времена (это время пришло в году 94-95) Вы уверены что ТМы не бросали бомбы или Ваш консультант не метал бомбы по сапогу (Вайнеды не весь СССеР).

----------


## White

Консультанты как-то не кидали "по сапогу", вообще. А вот из УПК-23-250 по наземным целям действительно стреляли,  также как пускали Р-60 по САБам в Рижском заливе, старший штурман полка не даст ошибиться, видимо время пришло значительно раньше. Безусловно, Вайнеде далеко не весь СССР, так почему же в Громово, Кеми, Африканде, Бельбеке, Безречной и т.д. про такое бомбометание даже не слышали? Давайте сделаем проще, если Вам не трудно, назовите боевые части осуществлявшие бомбометание "по сапогу" на 15-х и офицеров лично практиковавших такое.

----------


## николай-78

1.у Вайнед подвигов без стрельб немерено "войны" со шведами, некоторые отлипали от них когда Виггены шасси выпускали перед Готландом - Олег К, Действия по RC-135 противодействие его прямолинейному горизонтальному полету Дима К(у Димы ещё один подвиг на счету - посадка со 2-й кабины на "брюхо" на запасную ВПП с бурьяном под 2 метра), ну и другие подвиги против Виггенов уже на 27- Сергей Жихарев (и встречи с этими пилотами шведами уже в Саваслейке)- до 2008 ведомый у Харчевского на 30-ке
2. Бомбы бросали ТМ ( про Су-15 я не слышал, вроде он не мог бросать бомбы) когда были в ВВС. Кемь,Африканда-всегда ПВО, Безречная- Су-15-3иапа-отпали. Громово-вроде не бросали(уточню в следущее воскресенье). Ну и остается Севастополь_Бельбек. А подтвердить может Александр Тимофеевич Куричев- СВВАУЛШ ЛО-1979г, методику привезли с Су-7б.И отбомбились лучше чем Моркулешты.
3. А стрельбы по САБам иногда заканчивались плачевно- влетали в парашюты, в отличии от ПМ-6 они не давали РЛ отметки.
4. такой самолет бомбардировщик Як-28 с Лотосом бросал бомбы по сапогу или резиночке, как Ил-2

----------


## FLOGGER

Никак не успокоюсь. А кто подскажет, как с радикала фото загрузить? И нельзя ли эти фото выложить в нормальном доступе?

----------


## николай-78

*FLOGGER*  - уважаемый в польской книге есть фото Вайнедских ТМ ещё с острыми носами и спарки Су-15УТ в ряду в ПОЛЬШЕ стоят, может выложите.

----------


## White

Что касается Бельбека, во время этих бомбометаний командиром полка был не Николай Беседин?

Вайнедские с 70-х летали в Польшу почти каждый год, на аэродромы Бабе Долы (северо-западнее Гдыни) и Слупск. Дома есть ещё фото оттуда, которых нет в журнале, но я сейчас не дома.

----------


## White

Краматорский борт над полигоном Старый Айдар, Ворошиловградская (Луганская) область. Упражнение - стрельба по наземным целям из пушек. Июнь 1983 года.
Автор фото - Владимир Алексеенко.







Су-15ТМ из Краматорска в 1993-м на аэродроме в Днепропетровске, где на АРЗ выполнялся их плановый ремонт. Однако ввиду технических проблем с ремонтом конкретного типа на этом предприятии, эта процедура носила эпизодический характер.



Редактор: для тех у кого радикал не открывается (надеюсь, автор не возражает):

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый *николай-78*, у меня нет этого польского издания, есть другое. Но там только одна всем известная фотография Су-15ТМ, датированная летом 75-го года в Слупске. Там стоят у носа ТМ-ки двое наших и поляк.

----------


## Fencer

> Никак не успокоюсь. А кто подскажет, как с радикала фото загрузить? И нельзя ли эти фото выложить в нормальном доступе?


Такая же проблема...  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Такая же проблема...


Надо просто, чтобы автор выложил их здесь на Форуме по-нормальному, чтобы они открывались.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Надо просто, чтобы автор выложил их здесь на Форуме по-нормальному, чтобы они открывались.


Добавил фото в оригинальный постинг автора.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Добавил фото в оригинальный постинг автора.


Уважаем ый Дмитрий, а с остальными (оригинальными, не из журналов) нельзя проделать то же самое? :Smile:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Уважаем ый Дмитрий, а с остальными (оригинальными, не из журналов) нельзя проделать то же самое?


Сделал для поста #285

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо большое.

----------


## PPV

> по поводу пердачи из ПВО в ВВС и обратно не нужно гадать на кофейной гуще и предполагать есть конкретные даты приказов (плюс фитиль до нескльких месяцев):туда 05.02.80 и обратно 22.06.86 ...


Николай, НЯП, приказу МО от 1980 года предшествовал приказ 1978 года, согласно которому в качестве эксперимента такая реформа проводилась сперва только в пределах двух военных округов - БВО и Приб.ВО, т.е. в ПВО это затронуло полки 2-й и 6-й армий ПВО. И уже по результатам этого "эксперимента" вышел приказ от 1980 года, когда реформу распространила на все при приграничные армии ПВО...

----------


## николай-78

Про такое я не слышал но с нашего выпуска СВВАУЛШ В ПВО-78г, попали выпускники в Нивенское на Миг-23М, Даугавпилс-Як-28П, Вайнеды-Су-15ТМ(это те о ком я знаю наверняка). Если знать на каких аэродромах шел эксперемент-по внедрению ВВС в жизнь ИА ПВО.

----------


## РВВАИУ

> И первым в Советском Союзе на Су-15Т (считай на ТМ) вылетел самостоятельно курсант Владимир САХНО.


Прошу прощения за офф, но читаю ветку, как высокую художественную литературу. 

Кажется мне, что всякому молодому человеку нужен обязательно период, когда он СЛУЖИТ. Служит чему-то высокому, а не тельки-тачки-рестораны-кобанчик в загоне хрюкает. Если такого периода в жизни нет, то молодой человек (в лучшем случае) таковым и остается, а мужчиной не становится.

Спасибо за упоминание к-та Сахно и пардон за офф.

----------


## White

Уважаемому PPV спасибо. Уточнил у отца (благо, у меня связь появилась) дату приказа. 54 Гв.ИАП передали из ИА ПВО (2-я армия) в ВВС Приб.ВО 2 января 78 года. Дата таки запоминаемая, учитывая что в Вайнеде тогда говорили: "какого чёрта сразу за Новым годом?". Приехала комиссия из Риги.

P.S. С детства припоминаю что была вторая половина 70-х, оно так и оказалось. Отредактировал подпись перед фото Ходаса.

----------


## Кацперский

Уважаемый White!

Не могли бы уточнить у отца кто учавствовал в перелёте в Слупск (ПНР) 14 июня 1977 г.? Пока "засветился" лишь Александр Клоков. Есть фото из данного мероприятия. Самолётов было как минимум 7 штук - шесть боевых (бортовые №№ 02, 37 и ещё один - точно ТМ-ки, б/№ 23 и ещё два - с конической формой обтекателя антенны БРЛС) плюс одна спарка, борт 95.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Есть фото из данного мероприятия.


А нельзя их как-нибудь увидеть?

----------


## николай-78

не важно с конической формой обрекателя или с оживальной - Вайнеды только ТМ (спарка на фото явно 15УТ), все Т(за исключением МАПовских) попали  в конце 1976г в Сальск ( до этого находились в отстойнике,полгода мы изучали 15Т и в мае 1977 попали в Сальск у инструкторов было по несколько часов налета на 15Т). Занена коков РЛС длительный процесс- в Сальске он стартовал в мае 1978г.Да и вопрос по передаче 54гв.иапв ВВС 02.01.78г требует уточнения, т.к. наш выпуск попал в Вайнеды это примерно конец ноября - начало декабря 1978г. из училища ПВО в ВВС-маловероятно. Но все прояснится в ближайшее время т.к. Саваслейка-это практически 54гв.иап(и там есть боевой путь части) да и есть люди служившие и в Вайнедах и в Даугавпилсе. на фото Тихорецк 15Т №77 голубой, лето 1978г Сальский полк, в Сальске полоса на ремонте

----------


## FLOGGER

> 15Т и в мае 1977 попали в Сальск


А оттуда куда и когда? Я слышал, что "добивали" их в Краснодарском (кажется) училище.

----------


## White

> Уважаемый White!
> 
> Не могли бы уточнить у отца кто учавствовал в перелёте в Слупск (ПНР) 14 июня 1977 г.? Пока "засветился" лишь Александр Клоков. Есть фото из данного мероприятия. Самолётов было как минимум 7 штук - шесть боевых (бортовые №№ 02, 37 и ещё один - точно ТМ-ки, б/№ 23 и ещё два - с конической формой обтекателя антенны БРЛС) плюс одна спарка, борт 95.


Здравствуйте, Радослав. 
Из Вайнёде в Слупск летала сборная солянка управления и всех эскадрилий 54 Гв.ИАП. Всего было 10-12 самолётов, это Су-15ТМ, УТ и УМ. Из участвовавшего лётного состава в интернете можно встретить Эдуарда Захарьята, Геннадия Шульженко, Леонида Бережного, Николая Любимова, Николая Бородкина, Александра Белоусова(мой отец), Николая Буцаленко, возможно ещё кто-то успел где-то зарегистрироваться, да и в "Одноклассниках" наверняка почти все есть.



> маловероятно.


Ну это только Ваши предположения, пользуясь терминологией, которую Вы употребили: "гадание на кофейной гуще". Я привык спрашивать у участников этих событий. Предполагать можно всё что угодно, так что наверное логичнее писать уже уточнённую информацию, надеюсь что лично у Вас информация "прояснится" по данному вопросу.

----------


## николай-78

Я конечно не очень хочу спорить с Уважаемым мной Павлом Васильевичем(даже если, он не прав), но меня к этому вынуждают другие. White не надо выдергивать отдельные фразы из моего поста, я все аргументирую. Кто кроме вас утверждает что 02.01.78г Вайнеды вошли в состав ВВС? Мои источники 4выпускника(Конарев, Сахно, Коренев, Зинченко) СВВАУЛШ попали в конце 1978г в Вайнеды в составе ПВО ( я сразу не утверждал этого, все было подтверждено живыми людьми) т.е. трудно ошибиться когда ты в начале пути-летной карьеры. Полк передали по приказу от 80г и возможно что это было 02.01.1981г. Были варианты внезапного перевооружения это когда Азциз внезапно (на построении иапа зачитали и в перед) перевооружили на Су-25 с Су-15 и в Афганистан, некоторые еле смылись в Безречную. Я делаю вывод такой (с учетом выражения:Пиши что знаешь наверняка): Есть номер и дата 2-Х приказов (т.е.-туда и обратно) 80г и 86г, найдите тоже самое по 78г. И еще только вдумайтесь: приказ 1978г и передача 02.01.78-когда приказ писали. Даже если приказ 78г был, в конце 78г_Нивенское, Вайнеды, Даугавпилс - ИА ПВО. Что передали?? White я подскажу и выход из положения 6 у летчика есть летная книжка, а у офицера ещё и личное дело и там могут найтись ответы про ВВС.И очень большая просьба ко всем форумчанам: читать-что написано, а не только то что они хотят прочитать. А реплика: мне некогда- за отмазку не канает. Юра Рогозин в посте #250 писал откуда взялись "Т" в Сальске.

----------


## White

Вся проблема в том, что вы не общаетесь с лётчиками старше себя по выпуску, которые являются современниками происходивших событий, а не были ещё в училище на момент описываемого события. Может всё же попробовать сначала узнать боевой путь части? Написать и спросить командиру 54 Гв.ИАП Эдуарду Захарьяту? Подтвердят Леонид Бережной, Геннадий Шульженко, мой отец будучи старшим штурманом этого полка наверное не должен был знать этого:) 
Это даже сделать Вам проще, поскольку Олег Коренев со всеми ними общается лично в "Одноклассниках".
Так извините конечно, но не зная вопроса до конца - это снова больше Ваши предположения и переливание из пустого в порожнее, у каждой воинской части есть штучка такая, называется "исторический формуляр", там есть боевой путь и годы основных событий.

----------


## Кацперский

> А нельзя их как-нибудь увидеть?


Легко!

        

   




> Из Вайнёде в Слупск летала сборная солянка управления и всех эскадрилий 54 Гв.ИАП. Всего было 10-12 самолётов, это Су-15ТМ, УТ и УМ. Из участвовавшего лётного состава в интернете можно встретить Эдуарда Захарьята, Геннадия Шульженко, Леонида Бережного, Николая Любимова, Николая Бородкина, Александра Белоусова(мой отец), Николая Буцаленко, возможно ещё кто-то успел где-то зарегистрироваться, да и в "Одноклассниках" наверняка почти все есть


Спасибо большое за ответ!

----------


## White

Спасибо за фото! В верхнем ряду на пятом и восьмом снимке справа от польского лётчика стоит мой отец.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Легко!!


Радек, спасибо! Как говорится, благодарю за внимание! Только полноразмеры какие-то странные.

----------


## White

Дополню фотографии выложенные уважаемым Радославом, снимки - Евгений Попов.

----------


## White

Марнеули, 166 Гв.ИАП, 70-е годы. Ч/б фото – ст. штурман полка Васильев В.М.






Начало 80-х:


В 1971 году полк переучился на Су-15, c  1980 г. - в ВВС Закавказского ВО, в 1983-м - на Су-17М3, с октября 1985г. 166 Гв.АПИБ в Афганистане, в ноябре 86 года возвращён в Марнеули. В конце 1989 года принято решение о возвращении полка в ПВО (19 армия) с перевооружением на Су-15ТМ,   а 21.02.1990 г. поступили в 3 АЭ первые семь Су-15ТМ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Начало 80-х


Да, редкая птица на этом снимке: Су-15 с ГП-9! Всего 10 штук было таких выпущено. И все попали в один полк.

----------


## sbp10953

Всем  любителям и профессионалам по Су-15  огромный привет!
Прочитав переписку  докладываю свои знания по Су-15тм.
При перевооружении Громово (180 га.иап) на 31-е ,самолеты передали в Андижан. Летчики прибывшие  для перегонки(так они не летали на ТМ) сначала делали на спарке 1-2 полета, затем ознакомительный полет. который совмещался с приемочным.Забирали одни и те же летчики в несколько приемов(сколько раз -не помню)По моему это было так.Очень радовались РСБН, все-таки только АРК как-то грустно. Хотя некоторые расказывали, что в полете просто переходили на АРК и гнали так до аэродрома базирования ,было привычнее и более знакомо , чем осваивать РСБН  на перегоне,
В Громово и до перевооружения на 31 были только камуфлированные борта Су-15 тм и УМ. Перекрасили при передаче и ВВС. Красили В ТЭЧ на регламентах.
Перешли обратно в 6 ОА ПВО с второго полугодия 1986 учебного года. Т.е. начали летать по новому курсу КБП АПВО ИОН-86.Вложение 58778

По поводу стрельбы из пушек, НУР и бомбы.Так как летали по курсу ВВС КБП ИА -81 то там было все:воздушная разведка, преодоление ПВО . , боевое маневрирование  и ГТН, бомбы и и все такое пол земле.. Минимум раз в месяц был полигон по земле. В в общем даже с К-10 т  я не скажу , что  стреляли по "лаптю-сапогу" .Единственное , что реальных бомб по моему ни разу не было, все больше п-50-75. На полигон летали практически все, и даже были ЛТУ полка с темой "...... по уничтожению наземных целей".Вложение 58779Вложение 58780

Вложение 58781
По земле работали парами с простых и сложных.
Негласно АЭ в полку разделялись 1АЭ- воздушный бой и ГТН, 2 АЭ- воздушная разведка и наземные цели, 3 АЭ- молодые пилоты .
На соревнованиях по воздушной разведке занимали далеко не последние места, несмотря на обилие в ВВС  округа полков ИБА которые занимались этим профессионально.

Ну вот как-то так.  Может что упустил, но ничего не приукрасил.

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то у меня все "вложения не существуют". Это только у меня или как?

----------


## flogger23

> Что-то у меня все "вложения не существуют". Это только у меня или как?


Нет. Я тоже.

----------


## sbp10953

При первом просмотре были. Еще раз попробую

----------


## White

Здравствуйте. О, теперь открываются.



> В в общем даже с К-10 т  я не скажу , что  стреляли по "лаптю-сапогу"


Что касается «сапога», то речь шла только о бомбометании,  стрельба вообще не предполагает его использование. 



> Так как летали по курсу ВВС


С 82 года в полку начали летать по КБП ИА-81? 
Просто пытаюсь понять, успел ли застать Владимир Иванович Сапрошин перед заменой из Громово в Безречную.

----------


## sbp10953

Ну по курсу КБП ИА начали летать после передачи из ПВО в ВВС округа.Этот момент не застал, так как прибыли в полк 30 ноября 1982 г. Че-то Сапрошина не помню.С кем он менялся?

----------


## White

А разве этот курс не 81 года? 
С кем поменялся – не знаю, да и уточнить, к сожалению, возможности у меня нет, царствие ему Небесное. Погиб в 96 году в Краматорске в катастрофе мотодельтаплана, а из 636 ИАП уволился в 93-м замом по лётной. Получается, Вы его не застали.

----------


## sbp10953

Сожалею.....
Да КБП   был с 81 года. Мы пришли в полк из  СВВАУЛШ, полк летал по этому курсу.Точное время введения его в действие в части -сказать не могу.

----------


## PPV

> Всем  любителям и профессионалам по Су-15  огромный привет!
> Прочитав переписку  докладываю свои знания по Су-15тм.
> При перевооружении Громово (180 га.иап) на 31-е ,самолеты передали в Андижан. Летчики прибывшие  для перегонки(так они не летали на ТМ) сначала делали на спарке 1-2 полета, затем ознакомительный полет. который совмещался с приемочным.Забирали одни и те же летчики в несколько приемов(сколько раз -не помню)По моему это было так...


Спасибо за информацию! А не могли бы Вы при помнить, когда именно андижанцы забирали у вас Су-15ТМ/УМ?

----------


## sbp10953

Судя по летной книжке в августе 1988 г я еще  летал на 2 типах, а в сентябре только на 31. Скорее всего это было август-октябрь 1988 г. Прикольно было, они все в  белых комбезах.... Из пилотов помню был Миша Гречущев (СВВАУЛШ-80),

----------


## Fencer

> Прикольно было, они все в  белых комбезах....


Именно в белых,а не песочного цвета для жаркого климата?

----------


## PPV

> Судя по летной книжке ...


Спасибо!...

----------


## sbp10953

Нет, не песочного.Были ну если  не белого, а серо-голубого цвета.

----------


## White

Журнальный снимок Су-15УБ.

----------


## OTTO

Я в 81м заменился в 54ый и таких спарок не помню,были простые ,УМ получили в 82м(может 83м),они были с оживальными конусами

----------


## White

А разве не на всех ТМ/УМ заменили конусовидные на оживальные обтекатели? И было это раньше начала 80-х.  
Отсутствие УМ в Вайнёде ранее опровергается датированным снимком Владимира Диулина на полётах полка в 79 году. Справа можно обратить внимание на УМ.

----------


## OTTO

На фото спарка с оживальным конусом.Может я и путаю что то за давностию лет,но я заменялся с ТМов и был удивлён увидев простые спарки.98я и 96я спарки (равно как и замполит Ходас) были в моей 3ей эскадре.Для расширения кругозора-на "югах" лётчикам выдавали комбезы светлоголубого цвета,но после стирки они стирки они становились белёсыми,техникам выдавали комбезы песочного цвета.

----------


## White

Уточнил данный вопрос, 54 Гв.ИАП одним из первых полков получал первые УМ в 76 году, командиром полка был Клюев.  Из спарок летали на УТ и УМ.

----------


## OTTO

Вопрос конечно интересный.Клюева помню только генералом.Но если УМ получили в 76м то зачем в Слупск в 77м гоняли простые?К стати:при мне в Слупск в 85м летали.

----------


## White

Из 10-12 самолётов полка прилетевших в Слупск в 77-м отсняты только 5 или 6.

----------


## OTTO

А, как вы думаете,сколько туда спарок гоняли?Ответ-одну.Максимум-2.

----------


## White

И в таком случае вы видели вторую?

----------


## OTTO

НЕ сподобился:-) В 85м одну гоняли.Не придирайтесь к словам.

----------


## николай-78

для оределения цвета комбензона я его сфотографировал: выгоревшая-"спина"(слева), и первоначальный цвет (справа)-на воротнике. На улице дождь , если надо сфотографирую полностью в хорошую погоду.

----------


## PPV

> 1977 год,   УМ с конусовидным коком первых производственных серии из 54 Гв.ИАП.
> ...


Я помню это фото по журналам, на машине явно видны нештатные установки. А почему вы уверены, что это 54 гиап?

----------


## White

Да, вопрос нужно уточнить, попробую в среду, поскольку у меня будет такая возможность. Несколько лет назад, мой знакомый сбросил мне папкой вайнёдские фото из печатных изданий,  эта фотка как раз была там, я не всматривался.
  Хоть фото и плохого качества, но установленный подвесной кинофотопулемёт штатный (предусмотренный штатной конструкцией), на всех серийных Су-15 есть узел крепления пилона кинофотопулемёта, он закрыт лючком, другой вопрос, что на практике он почти не применялся.
Вроде сняты пилоны под фюзеляжем (хотя снять и установить обратно - не проблема), или это уже мой замыленный взгляд?

----------


## OTTO

На простых (боевых и спарках)ФКП не предусмотрен,на ТМах-не на всех сериях,по моему только с 9ой и спарках.Он крепился в те же "дырки" что и юстировочное приспособление и имел лючёк только под  под разъём.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На простых (боевых и спарках)ФКП не предусмотрен


Разве? А на Ходынке стоял простой Су-15 №85. с\н 0844 с установленным ФКП. Если надо могу и фото прислать.

----------


## OTTO

У нас на постаменте стоял МИГ-19 с "ракетами" сваренными из пожарных баллонов.Это я к тому,что на такого рода экспонатах может висеть что угодно от чего угодно при помощи сварки или дрели.Я на простых 5 лет работал.Может какие опытные и были,но в полках точно не было.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спорить с вами  я не буду, т. к. бессмысленно. Думаю, Павел PPV сможет внести ясность в этот вопрос. Замечу  только, что этот Су-15 несколько отличается от вашего "экспоната"  с ракетами из водосточных труб.

----------


## C-22

> 1977 год,   УМ с конусовидным коком первых производственных серии.


Это не Су-15УМ, а опытный Су-15УБ (борт "70"). Снято в  Московской Военной Авиационной Школе Механиков. Воинская часть - 03139 Москва, д. Никулино. Опубликовано в журнале "Техника и вооружение".

----------


## White

Выходит, это её единственная опубликованная прижизненная фотка. В этой теме попадалась схема УБ в посте ув. PPV, но там крыло без «наплыва» и передняя стойка шасси с одним колесом от простого Су-15. Теперь хоть понятно как она выглядела в действительности.
С/н № 0003?

----------


## C-22

Не единственная...

----------


## White

Сталкерский вариант в расчёт не беру. Хотя тоже очень интересно.

----------


## Fencer

> опытный Су-15УБ (борт "70"). Снято в  Московской Военной Авиационной Школе Механиков. Воинская часть - 03139 Москва, д. Никулино.


Вот здесь про него есть информация БЫЛА ТАКАЯ ВОИНСКАЯ ЧАСТЬ 03139...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, это очень интересный сайт, я его знаю очень давно, жаль, что мертвый, фото не кликаются. Много интнресных снимков и очень интересная и полезная информация.

----------


## Fencer

> Да, это очень интересный сайт, я его знаю очень давно, жаль, что мертвый, фото не кликаются. Много интнресных снимков и очень интересная и полезная информация.


Там вроде планировалось доделать сайт и фотографии хотели сделать кликабельными,но не почему-то не сделали...

----------


## PPV

> ... В этой теме попадалась схема УБ в посте ув. PPV, но там крыло без «наплыва» и передняя стойка шасси с одним колесом от простого Су-15. ...


В годовом отчете за 1969 год в разделе про У-58Б написано: "...По требованию заказчика ведется оборудование самолета крылом увеличенной площади (с наплывом). ..."

----------


## FLOGGER

> Там вроде планировалось доделать сайт и фотографии хотели сделать кликабельными,но


Да, я знаю, читал. Но, к сожалению, все осталось как есть. Видимо, уж никогда не сделают.

----------


## ПСП

Су-15  Ставропольского ВВАУЛШ. Вероятно 700 уап (Тихорецк).

----------


## F378

статья из журнала аэроплан 94г

----------


## Кацперский

> Вопрос конечно интересный.Клюева помню только генералом.Но если УМ получили в 76м то зачем в Слупск в 77м гоняли простые?К стати:при мне в Слупск в 85м летали.





> Из 10-12 самолётов полка прилетевших в Слупск в 77-м отсняты только 5 или 6.





> А, как вы думаете,сколько туда спарок гоняли?Ответ-одну.Максимум-2.


Товарищи!

Хочу дополнить по поводу визита 1977 г. в Слупск, т. к. всплыли новые факты и "вещдоки". Итак, самолётов всего было 10, из них одна спарка (б/№ 95), шесть боевых с обтекателем БРЛС конической формы (б/№№ 07, 21, 23, 30, 41, 53), три боевых с обтекателем БРЛС оживальной формы (б/№№ 02, 33, 37). Крайним садился Ан-8 (б/№ 10). Фотки выложу чуть позже.

OTTO, можете уточнить про визит 1985 г., когда точно проходило данное мероприятие?

----------


## николай-78

мой однокашник (в 54 гв.иап 78-89г) утверждает летали 77 и 82г, второй раз 8-ой прилетели сгоняли в Гданьск за барахлом и обратно.
ищет летную книжку найдет уточнит.

----------


## Кацперский

> мой однокашник (в 54 гв.иап 78-89г) утверждает летали 77 и 82г, второй раз 8-ой прилетели сгоняли в Гданьск за барахлом и обратно.
> ищет летную книжку найдет уточнит.


Буду признателен за любую информацию.

Начнём просмотр фото. Автор: Лехослав Мусялковский, снимки были опубликованы в журнале для моделистов "миниРеплика".

----------


## николай-78

за границу летали не только с Вайнед в ПНР но и с Бельбека в Болгарию, уточнить могу только после 1.09.

----------


## L39aero

Снимок сделан во время перелёта по маршруту Граф-Игнатиево-Бельбек-Краматорск, 1990 год. Граф-Игнатиево наиболее известная авиабаза Болгарии, в/ч 55758 участвовала в учениях.

----------


## Кацперский

> 82г, второй раз 8-ой прилетели сгоняли в Гданьск за барахлом и обратно


Кстати, в Гдыню тоже летали напрямую. Там стоял 34-й иап ПВО из стостава того же 2-го к ПВО, в который входил и 28-й иап ПВО Слупск. В Гдыне были в 1986 г. и 1988 г. по-моему. Потом уточню. Видел фотку Су-15ТМ в камуфляже.

Продолжим просмотр фото 1977 г.

----------


## Кацперский

Третья часть фото.

----------


## Кацперский

Завершающая часть фото Лехослава Мусялковского.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Ремонт Су-15 на 514 АРЗ, из архива завода.
ОАО «514 авиационный ремонтный завод».

----------


## Кацперский

> В Гдыне были в 1986 г. и 1988 г. по-моему. Потом уточню


Уточняю. Были 2-3 августа 1987 г. (8-м самолётов) и в 1988 г.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Машина 07-27, предположительно 54 гвиап, Бежецк.
ФОРУМ МОСКОВСКОГО ордена Ленина округа ПВО




77 иап, Сокол.
Forumavia.ru - Аэродром Сокол на Сахалине

----------


## Fencer

Красноуральск (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## Fencer

Су-15 Ставропольского высшего военно-авиационного училища лётчиков и штурманов имени Героя Советского Союза маршала авиации Судца Владимира Александровича на аэродроме Светлоград в 1982 году (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## Fencer

Заводской № 0715314
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## KURYER

Извините, но не знал куда вставить печальную новость (модераторы может перенесут): "....Сегодня в Майкопе похороны Геннадия Николаевича Осиповича, лётчика ПВО, сбившего в 1983 южнокорейский "Боинг"-шпион..."

via Twitter-> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## F378

> Извините, но не знал куда вставить печальную новость (модераторы может перенесут): "....Сегодня в Майкопе похороны Геннадия Николаевича Осиповича, лётчика ПВО, сбившего в 1983 южнокорейский "Боинг"-шпион..."
> 
> via Twitter-> ИСТОЧНИК


искренне соболезную. Он вроде родом из Белоруссии.

----------


## Fencer

Су-15Т б/н 89 красный
Село Красногвардейское Ставропольского края, районный военный комиссариат. ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
"это Су-15Т принадлежавший СВВАУЛШ-точнее полку расположенному в Сальске Ростовской области. И скорее всего он был установлен по второй половине 80-х годов." и "На левом пилоне найдена повторяющаяся гравировка 008001, так же 2389336."

----------


## ПСП

"Катастрофа произошла в 1984 году ..."   "АвиаПоиск". Истребитель-перехватчик Су-15ТМ на мысе Лисученко Партизанского района
Возможно, это случилось 26.03.1984 г.

----------


## Fencer

Омск-Северный,апрель 1980 года (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## ПСП

Су-15 из 28 ГвИАП ПВО (Андреаполь)  :      

     
http://photoshare.ru/photo317074.html

" Самолёт Су-15 бортовой номер 18 заходит на посадку.  Этот самолёт 30 сентября 1969 г. во время дневных полётов в ПМУ на взлёте потерпел катастрофу. Пилотирующий его зам. командира эскадрильи гв. капитан Тульнев погиб. Причина катастрофы - отказ управления элеронами. "     http://photoshare.ru/photo6883009.html

----------


## triton

> Да, спасибо, я читал, но речь шла о Су-15ТМ, а 32 Гв.ИАП, мне помнится, к этому времени был на МиГ-23-х...


Вы правы.
Мары летали на Су-15 до 1981 года, затем они их передали в 302 иап ...................
В 1983 году 302  иап передал свои самолеты на базу хранения в Хурбу и получив Су-17М4 стал именоваться 302 апиб .......

----------


## triton

> Нет, таких в биографии Су-15 не было. Были:
> в опытных экземплярах: Т58Д-1,2,3, Т-58Л, Т-58ВД.
> серийно: Су-15, Су-15Т, Су-15УТ, Су-15УМ,
> в опытных экземплярах на базе серийных машин: Су-15УБ, Су-15бис,
> ЛЛ = СЛ-15Р (Т-58Р), Т-58К, Л10-10 и еще целая куча машин, у которых не было собственных названий, а только серийные номера. Например, машины для отработки системы ДЗ в воздухе, или для отработки системы улучшения устойчивости и управляемости (СУУ) с боковой РУС...


Для отработки перехвата по постановщику помех, в частях были несколько самолетов Су-15.
На них стояли небольшие антенны СВЧ диапазона, к ним подходил кабель от "Орла-58ДМ".
Если этот самолет летел за постановщик помех, кабель на подключали ..............
У того кто по нему работал экран был забит помехами .............

----------


## николай-78

> Для отработки перехвата по постановщику помех, в частях были несколько самолетов Су-15.
> На них стояли небольшие антенны СВЧ диапазона, к ним подходил кабель от "Орла-58ДМ".


а в каких полках эксплуатировались такие "продвинутые самолеты РЭБ", как этот "методический бандитизм" прокомментирует *PPV*, если это не согласовано с КБ то при ремонте на АРЗ все эти "Очумелые руки" демонтировались. Летчики 302 иап/апиб не слышали о Су-15"РЭБ"

----------


## FLOGGER

> На них стояли небольшие антенны СВЧ диапазона.


А где стояли и как выглядели эти антенны?

----------


## ПСП

Су-15УТ №16 "Комсомольское изделие имени Надежды Курченко", СВВАУЛШ, Сальск

----------


## triton

Стояла в нижней части самолета, на фюзеляже прямо под прицелом, рядом с ант СРЗО.
Как выглядела , квадратный волновод с фторпластовой белой вставкой.
От антенны шел кабель к ПРД РЛС.
От ПРД шел ответвитель для КПА, на нем обычно стояла заглушка в виде аттенюатора.
По команде она снималась, а кабель подстыковывался .... .

----------


## triton

> а в каких полках эксплуатировались такие "продвинутые самолеты РЭБ", как этот "методический бандитизм" прокомментирует *PPV*, если это не согласовано с КБ то при ремонте на АРЗ все эти "Очумелые руки" демонтировались. Летчики 302 иап/апиб не слышали о Су-15"РЭБ"


Кто конкретно из летчиков ......
Антенна была установлена как минимум на АРЗ, если не на заводе.

----------


## николай-78

> Кто конкретно из летчиков


Е.Ротяков-302иап. Да интересно как "Орел" работал в таких помехах.

----------


## PPV

Всем добрый вечер. Прочитал про антенны "РЭП" и встал в тупик. В доступной мне литературе про Су-15, а это практически полный комплект ЭТД, включая книги 1966-1970 гг издания, ничего про какие-либо доп.антенны, кроме штатных не упоминается. Штатные - это относящиеся к РП-15М, СОД-57М, СРЗО-2М, АРК-10, МРП-56, Р-802В, АРЛ-СМ. Вроде бы ничего не забыл. Так что ничего определенного про "РЭП" сказать не могу, могу лишь выложить сканы страниц ТО Су-15, где были приведены фото состава этого БРЭО, включавшего хоть какие-то антенны...

----------


## triton

> Е.Ротяков-302иап. Да интересно как "Орел" работал в таких помехах.


Прозвоню Евгению, уточню, а так же РЛОшкникам с кем работал.
Если считаете что говорю не правду, какой мне резон???

----------


## николай-78

> Прозвоню Евгению, уточню, а так же РЛОшкникам с кем работал.
> Если считаете что говорю не правду, какой мне резон???


Вот и я ему позвонил и только потом написал. Про неправду я лично не говорю. Но как-то слишком сложно! Просто вы не пишете где было такое "чудо-юдо" РЭБ, а там найдем и разберемся. Вот я служил в 14 ОА ПВО и завод там был ( даже 2 производитель и АРЗ)  свой но такого " ХАЙтека" не имелось

----------


## ПСП

> Су-15 Ставропольского высшего военно-авиационного училища лётчиков и штурманов имени Героя Советского Союза маршала авиации Судца Владимира Александровича на аэродроме Светлоград в 1982 году (с сайта "Одноклассники")


Остальные снимки из этой серии тут  :   Служба в армии - Фотогалерея Кушниренко

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-нибудь выяснилось насчет антенн РЭП?

----------


## Avia M

"Останки" Су-15 №11 (полагаю правильно определил).
Попутно, подскажите пож. фрагмент какого ЛА на заднем плане? Спасибо.

----------


## Intruder

Оч похож на Ми-24..., но не уверен.

----------


## николай-78

> "Останки" Су-15


 Это Су-15ТМ- характерные СВЗ от15, антенна РП от 15, передняя стойка с 2колесами от ТМа (2 выштамповки под пневлатики). Не Т т.к. все 15Т СВВАУЛШа Сальска имели синие номера. Еще и в камуфляже-экс ВВС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, конечно, это ТМ.

----------


## ПСП

> "Останки" Су-15 №11 (полагаю правильно определил).


Он же ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Он же ...


Вот так да! Это правда он?

----------


## Fencer

Подпись к фотографии "Золотая Долина.Приморский край (47 иап)." (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## Йиржи

*Fencer* спасибо за фотографию.

По моему солдат налево возле летчика наземный техник, правда?

----------


## Fencer

> *Fencer* спасибо за фотографию.
> 
> По моему солдат налево возле летчика наземный техник, правда?


Не совсем так - фотография снята или в День воздушного флота или в День части...Солдаты (по другому военнослужащие срочной службы) в ВВС или авиации войск ПВО (а здесь именно авиация войск ПВО) ВС СССР никогда не были техниками самолетов (техниками самолетов в то время были только офицеры),а были младшими авиационными специалистами...А на счет солдата на фотографии,то он необязательно мог быть младшим авиационным специалистом - мог быть военнослужащим срочной службы аэродромной роты,батальона связи,батальона автотехнического обеспечения,роты охраны и т.д.А на момент фотосъемки его отпустили в увольнение по случаю праздника...

----------


## Avia M

> Вот так да! Это правда он?


Правда он!

----------


## ПСП

Су-15ТМ в 166 ГвИАП ПВО  Марнеули (Сандар), Грузия.

----------


## Avia M

0831. В "малярку"...

----------


## PPV

> 0831. В "малярку"...


А где снято, если не секрет?
Если это действительно Су-15 N 08-31, то могу уточнить, что ранее эта машина была в 364 иап (Небит-Даг) и имела бортовой N 52...

----------


## AndyK

Похоже, Кубинка. И по всей видимости 71 голубой ранее был 71 красным  :Smile:

----------


## николай-78

ща развлеку 08-32 или 08-31 выбирайте любой, правда планер один и тот же

----------


## PPV

> ща развлеку 08-32 или 08-31 выбирайте любой, правда планер один и тот же


т.е из Савастлейки?

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже, Кубинка. И по всей видимости 71 голубой ранее был 71 красным


Кубинка. Красный действительно просматривается. 
Ещё для развлечения... 
На всех ранее недоступных местах (лючки изнутри и прочее) нанесено 0831.
Саваслейка для благодарного Патриота... Многие "матюгаются".

----------


## николай-78

у нас в иап были не только раритетные ТТ с деревянными рукоятками, но и один ПМ (ранних выпусков-с черной рукояткой) так вот у него на затворной раме был один номер, а над рукояткой другой. Как его пытались сдать на склад во времена массовой борьбы с терроризмом и воровства оружия... Вероятно выбитый номер может отличаться от нарисованного как могут так и пишут.Видел и в Перми на 31-х серийные номера написанные по наитию, а не по знанию. Могу проиллюстрировать, ежели не верите на слово.

----------


## Avia M

> 0831. В "малярку"...


На стоянку...

----------


## FLOGGER

> На стоянку...


А нет фотографий вот того интересного МИГ-19П, который сзади Су-15-го стоит? И где вообще все это стоит?

----------


## Avia M

> А нет фотографий вот того интересного МИГ-19П, который сзади Су-15-го стоит? И где вообще все это стоит?


Машины из Саваслейки для "Патриота".Ныне уже доставлены на место, не без приключений (ходовая не выдержала таких нагрузок). Красили специалисты 121 завода.

----------


## PPV

Давеча мне пришла в голову интересная мысль относительно превратностей судьбы, преследовавших самолеты типа Су-15 за время их службы. Дело в том, что Су-15 дважды "не повезло" в плане того, что аппаратура РЛС, стоявшая на этих машинах, была рассекречена перед противником, причем каждый раз это было не по вине собственно самих Су-15.
В первый раз - при падении Як-28П в западном Берлине весной 1966 года, после чего по бюллетеням пришлось дорабатывать все Як-28П, а также Су-11 и Су-15, на которых стояли однотипные РЛС "Орел". 
А второй раз - ровно через 10 лет, после того, как осенью 1976-го Беленко угнал в Японию МиГ-25П, и снова вышло соответствующее ПСМ по минимизации ущерба, согласно которому, как известно, все МиГ-25П обзавелись новой РЛС, а вот на Су-15ТМ вроде бы как обошлись лишь какими-то доработками РЛС, без полной ее замены...

----------


## lindr

> Су-15ТМ вроде бы как обошлись лишь какими-то доработками РЛС, без полной ее замены...


А вариант установки Сапфир-25 не рассматривался? С точки зрения унификации ракет неплохой вариант.

----------


## PPV

> А вариант установки Сапфир-25 не рассматривался? С точки зрения унификации ракет неплохой вариант.


Нет, не рассматривался. Решено было ограничиться доработками РП-26. И причина здесь, как мне кажется, в том, что выпуск Су-15ТМ к тому времени, в отличии от МиГ-25П, уже завершился.
Доработки РП-26 были апробированы в летных испытаниях на 2-х Су-15ТМ в 1977 году, после чего вроде как был выпущен бюллетень по этому поводу. Правда о масштабах доработок, которые должны были выполнять, я не в курсе, самому было бы интересно уточнить, да у кого?

----------


## FLOGGER

> на Су-15ТМ вроде бы как обошлись лишь какими-то доработками РЛС, без полной ее замены...


А разве на МИГ-25П и СУ-15ТМ стояли одинаковые РЛС?

----------


## PPV

> А разве на МИГ-25П и СУ-15ТМ стояли одинаковые РЛС?


Ну назывались то они, конечно, по разному. На МиГ-25П стояла РЛС "Смерч-А" (РП-25), а на Су-15ТМ - "Тайфун-М" (РП-26). Но по сути, вторая была производным от первой...

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, Павел, спасибо.

----------


## ПСП

Су-15ТМ №16 на учебном аэродроме в ДВВАИУ (Даугавпилсс), ~1980г :

----------


## PPV

С большой долей вероятности, в ДВВАИУ в 1981 году был передан Су-15Т N 02-06, который ранее использовался в ОКБ как ЛЛ по программе ДЗ, а потом для испытаний ракет К-27...

----------


## PPV

> А вариант установки Сапфир-25 не рассматривался? С точки зрения унификации ракет неплохой вариант.


Как выясняется, там все было гораздо сложнее.
В ПВО вопрос о замене РЛС на Су-15 с РП-15 на "Сапфир-23" ставили, оказывается, чуть ли не с 1966 года, было письмо Батицкого в МАП на эту тему. Мотивировалось, естественно, с той точки зрения, что РП-15, как и все остальные моноимпульсные РЛС, не могла работать по целям на фоне земли. Но в МАП быстро сориентировались, и ответили в том ключе, что мол сроки создания РЛС "Сапфир-23" выходят за сроки серийного выпуска Су-15. И при этом серию Су-15 хотели полностью свернуть уже к 1972 году...

----------


## BAE

> Су-15ТМ №16 на учебном аэродроме в ДВВАИУ (Даугавпилсс), ~1980г


Вижу знакомые лица. 11 рота?

----------


## ПСП

> Вижу знакомые лица. 11 рота?


Фото с Одноклассников ...

----------


## николай-78

практически всегда при обсуждении матчасти речь идет в основном об самолете, а оборудование остается в стороне. Хотелось бы затронуть тему БРЛС/РП. Танцевать наверно надо от РП: "Орел":Су-11,Як-28П,Су-15; "Смерч":Ту-128,Миг-25,Су-15ТМ(Смерч облегченный-Тайфун-но тоже ветер). Первые всеракурсные перехватчики по КБ:Як-28П,Су-15,Ту-128,Миг-25, а все что перед ними только в ЗПС. Интересно от чего зависит возможность атаки в ППС от УР или РП?

----------


## PPV

Тут нужно немного уточнить. Не вдаваясь в подробности, возможность стрельбы в ППС исходно не была прописана в ТТЗ на Як-28П. По факту, он ее получил уже в ходе испытаний, когда на нем была адаптирована УР К-98, заданная для Су-15. А вот на Су-15 такая опция была прописана в ТТЗ, и именно для него и была доработана К-8М, которую можно было применять только в ЗПС. На ней пришлось доработать радиовзрыватель, новый вариант получил обозначение К-8М2, в серии - К-98. И только после испытаний с этой ракетой обе машины получили, конечно, довольно ограниченную по условиям применения, но все таки возможность работы в ППС. Ну и как вишенка на торте: в отличие от Як-28П, Су-15 все-таки был принят на вооружение...

----------


## николай-78

ТТЗ на Як-28П -сие мне неизвестно, скорее всего сначала не задумывались  потом доделали чтобы "догнать" Су. Да ЯК был еще тот тип самолета собравший все аэродинамические недостатки которые известны авиационной науке. Я просто констатирую по диапозону высот и скоростей полета ВЦ на 1980г из какого-то учебника. Постараюсь выложить если интересно рисунок. Да еще вроде 21БИС мог атаковать в ППС(правда мнения моих консультантов-эксплуатантов разделились на противоположные), но даже на фоне Су-15 выглядел скромно.

----------


## PPV

> ТТЗ на Як-28П -сие мне неизвестно, скорее всего сначала не задумывались  потом доделали чтобы "догнать" Су. Да ЯК был еще тот тип самолета собравший все аэродинамические недостатки которые известны авиационной науке. Я просто констатирую по диапозону высот и скоростей полета ВЦ на 1980г из какого-то учебника. Постараюсь выложить если интересно рисунок. Да еще вроде 21БИС мог атаковать в ППС(правда мнения моих консультантов-эксплуатантов разделились на противоположные), но даже на фоне Су-15 выглядел скромно.


Про МиГ-21бис - не знаю, ничего сказать не могу. А у него вообще были ракеты с РГСН для этого?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да ЯК был еще тот тип самолета собравший все аэродинамические недостатки которые известны авиационной науке.


Я тоже могу это подтвердить, но исключительно как любитель. Довелось мне как-то давно, лет 20 назад,  разговаривать с одним летчиком, который на нем летал - он тоже говорил, что не было такой аэродинамической "болезни" ("подхваты", "ложки", "валежки" и пр., всего уж и не помню), которой бы не было у Як-28-го.
P.S. Блин, тема - то Су-15, прошу прощения за офф-топ

----------


## николай-78

Павел-на счет "биса"-как говорится: за что купил за то продал, но оба утверждают что летали на перехват в ППС, а вот результат противоположный. А ракета РГС, кроме Р-3Р на ум ничего не приходит.

----------


## PPV

> Павел-на счет "биса"-как говорится: за что купил за то продал, но оба утверждают что летали на перехват в ППС, а вот результат противоположный. А ракета РГС, кроме Р-3Р на ум ничего не приходит.


Действительно, единственный вариант вооружения для МиГ-21бис при работе в ППС - Р-3Р. 
Но возможность такой работы была, скорее всего, чисто теоретическая.
Специально посмотрел, что написано в книге НИИАС про авиацию ПВО по этому поводу, там про МиГ-21бис указано только про работу в ЗПС...
Кстати, там же указаны зоны работ в ППС для Як-28П и Су-15...

----------


## николай-78

Вот Р-60м имеет теоретическую дальность в ППС(по ТТХ)12км(60 не М её не имеет).При пуске по Фо=Н/2 вЗПС и 5км в ППС(с записью временно запрещено в ППС). Но на БВ высот и скоростей уничтожаемых целей для 60М только ЗПС в диапозоне Н=3-18км.  Получается что атака в ППС подобными ракетами скорее невероятное, чем очевидное. Хотя может в учебных полета да ещё с "жуками" что-то и выдумали для 21БИС чтобы пройти программу.

----------


## PPV

Тут проблема, связанная не с ракетой, как таковой, а с ТГС. Потому что для ракеты с ТГС нужен захват до пуска (конечно, если ты пускаешь ее в надежде поразить цель, а не просто как НУРС в режиме Фо), а захватить Цель ТГС в ППС цели - дело почти невероятное. По крайней мере, для  всех предыдущих отечественных УР, вплоть до появления УР типа Р-27Т ...

----------


## николай-78

Просто я посчитал Р-60М наиболее близкой к дальности пуска Р-3Р, т.к. на оную "неинтернетовских" источников у меня нет. Да и я прекрасно осведомлен о том что для рассматриваемых УР чтобы "пустить" надо чтобы головка захватила цель (ракета просто не сойдет без захвата ТГС -хоть сломай гашетку пуска, ее можно просто сразу зажать и прицеливаться, просто как правило на "необязательное уничтожение" цели дают "больные" УР и ПР может высвечиваться ему известное время).  Всегда перед стрельбами вешали учебные ракеты (с реальными ТГС) и выполняли прицеливание по Фо и при этом надо ухитряться не выдти на высоту цели. Для "освобождения" от ракет Р-60 применяется их неуправляемый пуск, а пуск в режиме Фо-это когда прицеливание на цель осуществляется продольной осью самолета (ЦУ на головку нет и ТГС УР неподвижна до момента захвата цели) и после захвата цели ТГС УР можно сразу "пускать" вот долетит или нет это уже другой вопрос(для этого и даны дальности пуска по Фо в руководствах). Да и выше я просто переписал данные по Р-60м-а вот как их получили и при каких условиях мне никто не озвучивал, вот видимо там где про Фо они реальны, а где из ТТХ-домыслы конструкторов. Да и еще раз 21БИС с его БВ для меня "темный лес", мне сказали я озвучил. Да и бомба с 25РБ со сверхзвука летит чуть ли не на 40км, а тут еще и двигатель.

----------


## FLOGGER

Человек я темный, поэтому прошу пояснить, что такое Фо?

----------


## PPV

> Человек я темный, поэтому прошу пояснить, что такое Фо?


Это резервный режим при пуске ракет с ТГС, когда наведение ГСН ракеты на цель осуществляется путем "ручного наведения", т.е. Совмещением продольной оси самолета с направлением на цель...

----------


## николай-78

Фо-ФИ-НОЛЬ (буква "Ф" выглядит без верхних замыкающих (вертикальная палка и полукруг) или в средней школе ЭСЭСЭСЭР/РФ не учились?). Т.Е. Фо= угол головки "0".Да и чтобы понять как как работает Фо-вспомните-почитайте как стреляют из РУЖЬЯ-совмещения глаза стрелка(который "приклеен" к оси ствола) и объекта охоты. И тут тоже самое поле зрение ТГС УР(конус) должен "увидеть" тепловое излучение двигателя или тепловой нагрев конструкции при сверхзвуке. Но при Фо головка УР ТГС устанолена в некотором нулевом положении(застопорена по оси самолета-если не понятно) и ждет разблокировки до захвате цели ТГС. Да и людям темной стороны силы уже пора начать светлеть. Если скучно то был еще режим Фл-ФИ-локатора. Целеуказание от РП на УР идет но "пуска"нет, принудительная выдача команда Др макс для УР с ТГС и РГС. Су-25Т атака по фи-ноль стр 25:   http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...anual%20RU.pdf

----------


## FLOGGER

Николай, спасибо, но я уже все понял из пояснения Павла. Коротко и ясно.

----------


## borchet

Фото Су-15 из 302 иап

----------


## николай-78

Очень познавательные фото: на 5-ом фото где офицеры перед №24 "стоят"-первый ряд (что в присядку) крайний справа Леха Хисматуллин( он и теперь в тех краях). Да и на фото спасжилеты 2 поколений АСП-74 и АСЖ-58, "правильный" дождеотбойник с клювиком и пилоны под Р-60, да крылья все с "наплывом". Да и интересно это уже ВВС или ещё ПВО?? Судя по дождеотбойникам должно быть ВВС. Надо кинуть эти фото однокашникам.

----------


## borchet

> Очень познавательные фото: на 5-ом фото где офицеры перед №24 "стоят"-первый ряд (что в присядку) крайний справа Леха Хисматуллин( он и теперь в тех краях). Да и на фото спасжилеты 2 поколений АСП-74 и АСЖ-58, "правильный" дождеотбойник с клювиком и пилоны под Р-60, да крылья все с "наплывом". Да и интересно это уже ВВС или ещё ПВО?? Судя по дождеотбойникам должно быть ВВС. Надо кинуть эти фото однокашникам.


С 24 марта 1960 года по декабрь 1981 года – в составе 11-й Отдельной Армии ПВО.
С декабря 1981 года по 20 ноября 1983 года – в составе Военно-Воздушных Сил Дальневосточного Военного Округа.
Нижний ряд первый слева - Дрыгин, третий - Володя Миронов.

----------


## borchet

Еще одно фото из 302 иап

----------


## николай-78

> С 24 марта 1960 года по декабрь 1981 года – в составе 11-й Отдельной Армии ПВО.
> С декабря 1981 года по 20 ноября 1983 года – в составе Военно-Воздушных Сил Дальневосточного Военного Округа.


я ещё спрашивал когда фото сделаны, просто когда нашу 10-ку переводили из Канска в декабре 1979г на ТМах дождеотбойников не было но самолеты вроде ремонт не проходили(там одно АРЗ было Толмачево). Да и после 20.11.83 только ВВС на 17М4, когда потом 24М получили?

----------


## Fencer

Су-15ТМ (источник https://ok.ru/mysluzh/album/54324672069871/854715436271).

----------


## ПСП

Су-15 №32 а/д Кюрдамир, 1980г. (976 иап)

----------


## николай-78

> Су-15Т №32 а/д Кюрдамир, 1980г. (976 иап)


У "Т" как и у "ТМа" на передней стойке должно быть 2 колеса. Все "Т" летали в Сальске

----------


## Intruder

> Су-15 №32 а/д Кюрдамир, 1980г. (976 иап)


Это простой Су-15 ( вилка носовой стойки )

----------


## Avia M

> Он же ...   Вложение 69691


Не поможете прояснить ситуацию, откуда машина попала в Кубинку (в паре с №37 красный без камуфляжа) и далее утилизирована? Спасибо.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Фото Сергея Скрынникова. https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/951608.html

----------


## Fencer

"Собственность 3 АЭ 681 ИАП ! Красавец !" (источник https://ok.ru/svekhzvuko/album/51959...3/865049580435).

----------


## Intruder

> "Собственность 3 АЭ 681 ИАП ! Красавец !" (источник https://ok.ru/svekhzvuko/album/51959...3/865049580435).


Мало-мало поправил это фото...

----------


## stream

Мало-мало поправил...

----------


## Avia M

> Не поможете прояснить ситуацию, откуда машина попала в Кубинку (в паре с №37 красный без камуфляжа) и далее утилизирована? Спасибо.


Коли мнения отсутствуют, выскажу своё. 
В 1991 г. в Кубинке предлагались различные машины (сторонние), для установки в качестве памятников. Детали неизвестны, но желающих похоже не нашлось. Времена "интересные", не до памятников. Повезло Су-15ТМ *№37* и хотиловскому МиГ-25 *№49*, они "переехали" в Москву (Центральный музей вооружённых сил). Так и не обретя хозяев Су-7 *№33*, Су-15ТМ *№11* и Ми-24 утилизированы...

----------


## ПСП

Су-15УМ №62 (0332) из 22 иап (Безречная), 1989г. 
Полный номер *0315332*
 
Из фотоархива Э.Пашута.

----------


## PPV

> Су-15УМ №62 (0332) из 22 иап (Безречная). 
> Полный номер *0315332*


ПП = 28.07.1977, Харченко, Белянин...

----------


## Avia M

На территории Жуковского МФТИ, во внутреннем дворе стоит опытный Су-15тм заводской номер 0315304. На борту еще читается номер 23. Он по прежнему стремителен и красив. Когда то он был вторым прототипом новой модификации Су-15, а так же единственным построенным с встроенной пушкой.
Очень надеюсь, что его втихую не порежут ради нескольких тонн цветмета,а установят на памятник или передадут в один из музеев. 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...eply&ref=notif

----------


## RA3DCS

> На территории Жуковского МФТИ, во внутреннем дворе стоит опытный Су-15тм .........


А МиГ-23С и Ми-2 там еще целы?

----------


## Avia M

> А МиГ-23С и Ми-2 там еще целы?


"Со спутника" просматриваются.

----------


## PPV

> ... Когда то он был вторым прототипом новой модификации Су-15, а так же единственным построенным с встроенной пушкой...


Я не знаю, что такое прототип. Су-15ТМ N 03-04, о котором вы говорите, это 3-й серийный Су-15ТМ.
До них была ещё целая партия из 20 штук серийных Су-15Т. 
А опытными машинами Су-15Т/ТМ, или как их сперва называли Су-15 "2-го этапа", были самолёты под обозначениями 0006 (05-48) и 01-05. Их дорабатывали в ОКБ на базе серийных Су-15 в 1968-69 гг, а затем проводили на них испытания в 1969-73 гг. Серийные Су-15ТМ NN 03-02 и 03-03 подключили к ГСИ уже на заключительном этапе...

----------


## Avia M

> о котором вы говорите


Уточнение. То говорит автор поста по ссылке.

----------


## николай-78

Павел я перечитал статью в А&В и так и не понял зачем делали 15Т - т.е. старый планер с новыми двигателями(с большим расходом воздуха)? Получается не думали о том что будет рассогласование расходов воздуха и снижение ТТХ. Ведь серия сквозная Т и ТМ, 03-01-это ещё Су-15Т но с новыми большей площади СВЗ обеспечивающими заданные характеристики по скорости и высоте с новым двигателем Р-13-300, но "кривейшим" оборудованием от Т. Да и планировался ли "Т" как носитель НУРС и бомб.

----------


## PPV

> Павел я перечитал статью в А&В и так и не понял зачем делали 15Т - т.е. старый планер с новыми двигателями(с большим расходом воздуха)? Получается не думали о том что будет рассогласование расходов воздуха и снижение ТТХ. Ведь серия сквозная Т и ТМ, 03-01-это ещё Су-15Т но с новыми большей площади СВЗ обеспечивающими заданные характеристики по скорости и высоте с новым двигателем Р-13-300, но "кривейшим" оборудованием от Т. Да и планировался ли "Т" как носитель НУРС и бомб.


Николай, ЕМНИП, я уже отвечал на этот вопрос, см.прямо в этой ветке, пост N 196.
Про то, планировался ли "Т" как носитель НУРС и бомб, ответ также положительный, планировался.
А разве в журнале про это ничего не написано? НЯП, проблема заключалась в том, что в рамках ГСИ Су-15ТМ просто не успели все это отработать, в итоге, вынуждены были эту задачу выносить в отдельную программу испытаний, и реализована она была уже гораздо позже, начиная с какой-то серии в ходе выпуска машины...

----------


## николай-78

Каюсь, не пересмотрел ветку. Жизнь на которой еле теплица и начинаешь забывать что писали, особенно когда пишешь не сам. Но эта история с "Т" похожа на театр абсурда построить 20 самолетов на которых двигатели не выдадут всех положенных характеристики, дорабатывать самолеты хоть по оборудованию никто не собирался(ремонт только "канибализмом"). Одним словом СССР. В  промышленности нравится подход "давай поставим может заработает", а нужно ли данное устройство эксплуатантам это не имеет значения.

----------


## ПСП

*0601* в 22 иап (Безречная), 1987г.  Подвеска Парашютной Мишени (ПМ-6). 
 
Из фотоархива Э.Пашута.

----------


## OTTO

Это не САБы-ПМ-6.Стрельбы.Вряд ли это 1987,простой бомбы кидать не мог,а ТМы появились в 1989. На левом фото Игорёша К.мы с ним до сих пор периодически общаемся.

----------


## ПСП

Благодарю, ОТТО!
Парашютная мишень (ПМ-6). 
Снимки из фотоархива Э.Пашута. В папке "1987_ сентябрь полеты и пхд" : https://ok.ru/khalkhingo/album/53032...List_openAlbum
А по номеру *0601* на створке (0615301) - это и есть ТМ (судя по реестру).

----------


## PPV

Су-15ТМ 06-01 в начале 70-х числился в 594 уиап в Савастлейке...

----------


## николай-78

При перевооружении Вайнед и Громово освободившиеся ТМ попали в Андижан и Безречную, где-то в это время и Саваслейку приводили к облику Су-27 и Миг-23, Миг-25 и Миг-31. В 1994 г на свалке в Безречной видел громовскую камуфлированную машину.

----------


## PPV

> Благодарю, ОТТО!
> Парашютная мишень (ПМ-6). 
> Снимки из фотоархива Э.Пашута. В папке "1987_ сентябрь полеты и пхд" : https://ok.ru/khalkhingo/album/53032...List_openAlbum
> А по номеру *0601* на створке (0615301) - это и есть ТМ (судя по реестру).


В вышеуказанной папке фото с обычными Су-15, не ТМ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, там 09 борт ТМ. А так да, или простые или спарки.

----------


## Avia M

> Су-15ТМ 06-01 в начале 70-х числился в 594 уиап в Савастлейке...


Возможно и данная машина с полка? Переезжает в "Патриот".

----------


## Avia M

> Возможно и данная машина с полка? Переезжает в "Патриот".


Собрали, оказывается УМ. :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Собрали, оказывается УМ.


Полный номер?

----------


## Fencer

> Полный номер?


Совершенно верно...

----------


## paralay

Не попадалось ли кому-нибудь РЛЭ Су-15?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, а что за аппаратура "Озон"? Это из какой оперы?


Валера, я, наконец, нашёл точный ответ на этот твой вопрос!
"Озон" - малогабаритный ответчик системы госопознавания "Пароль" на этапе ее госиспытаний. Устанавливался на МиГ-23 и Су-15 в период проведения госиспытаний этой аппаратуры в начале 70-х...

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, спасибо большое! Вот уж не думал, что ты это помнишь! Паша, а он так и остался в опытных экземплярах или закрепился в серии, не знаешь?

----------


## PPV

НЯЗ, таких "именных" названий в составе серийной аппаратуры не было. Там все блоки имели буквенно-цифровые обозначения

----------


## PPV

Видел сегодня в архиве интересный документ, согласно которому в конце 60-х озвучивалась задача довооружения Су-15ТМ ракетой К-25 (копия Спарроу), для этого предлагалось либо модернизировать РЛС "Тайфун-М" по варианту "Тайфун-25", либо даже поставить новую РЛС - "Пурга". К сожалению, все это так и осталось на уровне "хотелок" военных, даже несмотря на то, что они были оформлены соответствующими решениями ВПК...

----------


## FLOGGER

> НЯЗ, таких "именных" названий в составе серийной аппаратуры не было. Там все блоки имели буквенно-цифровые обозначения


Да, Паша, "Пароль", он же 6201, в своем составе блока "Озон" не имеет. Там у блоков в основном цифры в наименованиях:  441, 451,433, 242, 248 и т. д. До хрена их там.
Вот про "Пургу" я никогда не слышал. Ее вообще не строили или начинали, но не доделали, не знаешь?
Просто ради интереса...

----------


## GThomson

> Валера, я, наконец, нашёл точный ответ на этот твой вопрос!
> "Озон" - малогабаритный ответчик системы госопознавания "Пароль" на этапе ее госиспытаний. Устанавливался на МиГ-23 и Су-15 в период проведения госиспытаний этой аппаратуры в начале 70-х...


какой, нафиг, пароль в начале 70-х?
Беленко перелетел в 76-м.
максимум что подходят, то это дополнительные блоки №1 и №2 изд.22.

----------


## николай-78

из 356 ап перегнали Ту-128М(серый единственный в полку остальные зеленые РЛП) №24 для испытаний ГО "Пароль" в мае 1981г во Владимировку (там он даже стрелял)и вернули в 1982г, самолет после этого практически не летал т.к. ГО не работало. Потом его перегнали на хранение во Ржев. Да и что интересно экипаж был Беленко-Котов (туда и обратно).

----------


## FLOGGER

> дополнительные блоки №1 и №2 изд.22.


В 70-х они уже вовсю стояли: и 1-й, и 2-й. Считались секретными как и 30-й.

----------


## PPV

> какой, нафиг, пароль в начале 70-х?
> Беленко перелетел в 76-м.
> максимум что подходят, то это дополнительные блоки №1 и №2 изд.22.


Всегда приятно общаться со знающим человеком.
К вашему сведению: разработка системы "Пароль" велась в СССР с 1963 года, и к 1972 году как раз вышла на этап начала госиспытаний...

----------


## Avia M

В ожидании реставраторов...

----------


## Rus_Knights

> В ожидании реставраторов...


Б/н 38 с Раменского?

----------


## Avia M

> Б/н 38 с Раменского?


Нет. Выше сообщал...

----------


## FLOGGER

> В ожидании реставраторов...


А где это снято? Интересная какая там стоянка.

----------


## Avia M

> А где это снято?


В Кубинке.
А чей этот "Маэстро"?

----------


## L39aero

Если память не изменяет, машина бельбекская, в Краматорске на хранении была.

----------


## Avia M

Ныне скромнее "украшаются"... :Smile:

----------


## L39aero

Коррекция, машина в 636 иап в Краматорске служила, под конец службы получила регалии, позже после снятия с вооружения ВПСУ отправлена на базу разделки в Белой церкви при АРЗ, до сих пор жива в одном из музеев. а дальше по очередно эти регалии переходили другим машинам.

----------


## Avia M

Случаем не серийный на ВЗ? 

Сахалин.

----------


## CRC

Был ли контейнер ГП-9 стандартным для Су-15?

----------


## PPV

> Был ли контейнер ГП-9 стандартным для Су-15?


Под подвеску ГП-9 было дооборудовано всего 10 серийных машин Су-15 12-й серии.
НЯЗ, все они были переданы в состав 166 иап (Марнеули)...

----------


## PPV

> Случаем не серийный на ВЗ? ...Сахалин.


В тамошнем полку были машины 13-й серии ...

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Просто очень хороший, по-своему уникальный снимок известного английского фотографа Пола Сеймура в Толмачёво 1 июля 1992. 
https://flickr.com/photos/pslg05896/...7629871659813/.

----------


## николай-78

Я конечно не Паша, но что можно сказать про фото. Это самолет последних серий о чем говорит перископ, "острые" пилоны Р-98, "обрезанная" верхняя горизонтальная панель СВЗ. Выполнены последние доработки: "дождеотбойник" (только при таком разрешении не понятно подпилен ли у него носик или нет-рвал чехлы), с ПВД убраны флюгарки датчиков угла атаки и скольжения ("атаки" перенесены на фюзеляж, а со скольжением расстались). Но вот что интересно с марта 1991г перешли на "Пароль", а тут "Кремний".

----------


## Avia M

В Мячково чья машина утилизировалась? 

https://flickr.com/photos/pslg05896/...7629871659813/

----------


## PPV

> В Мячково чья машина утилизировалась? 
> 
> https://flickr.com/photos/pslg05896/...7629871659813/


Мне кажется, что это остатки от Су-15УБ, его фото в целом виде есть на этой ветке чуть выше. А когда сделан снимок?

----------


## николай-78

> Мне кажется, что это остатки от Су-15УБ, его фото в целом виде есть на этой ветке чуть выше. А когда сделан снимок?


скорее УМ  и там ещё то ли камера то ли антенна возле Лазури

----------


## Avia M

> А когда сделан снимок?


1992-1993. 

Некая "фирма" занималась бизнесом своеобразным, свозив технику на утилизацию...

----------


## FLOGGER

> то ли камера то ли антенна возле Лазури


Фотоконтрольный прибор. Название забыл.

----------


## PPV

> скорее УМ  и там ещё то ли камера то ли антенна возле Лазури


Николай, посмотри фото, которое привёл С-22 в этой ветке на стр.18, пост 349.

----------


## николай-78

убедил что это 15УБ

----------


## Fencer

> Мне кажется, что это остатки от Су-15УБ, его фото в целом виде есть на этой ветке чуть выше. А когда сделан снимок?


Именно этот?

"Гораздо хуже обстояло дело с учебно-боевым Су-15УБ. Из-за задержек с поставкой оборудования постройка опытной машины У-58Б завершилась в Новосибирске в мае 1970 г., а первый полет заводской летчик-испытатель А.С.Грибачев совершил на ней 24 июня. На самолете стоял полный комплект оборудования, включая РЛС "Тайфун", и центровка этой "спарки" получилась слишком передней. Уже первые полеты подтвердили ожидаемый результат: машина была очень инертной в управлении. 2 августа самолет перебазировали в Жуковский, но работы на нем приостановили. Аппарат явно не удался. Руководство ОКБ, найдя поддержку в министерстве, предложило заказчику закрыть работы по этой теме, указывая на запущенный в серию Су-15УТ. Военные, по зрелом размышлении, согласились. Самолет на ЛИиДБ поставили к дальней стенке и практически забыли о нем. В конце 1970-х гг., в числе прочих отлетавших свое Су-15, он был передан ПВО для использования в качестве учебного пособия." Сухой Су-15УТ

----------


## Avia M

Медынь 2014.

----------


## PPV

> Именно этот? ...


Он был всего один

----------


## Fencer

Поселок Лиан (Хабаровский край)

----------


## Fencer

Сегодня был на "Армия-2020" на Дзёмгах и памятника Су-15 уже нет - здесь https://aviaforum.ru/threads/aehrodr...7#post-2085664 его фотографии со Дня Открытых Дверей в 2017 году.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ломать - не строить...

----------


## Fencer

> Ломать - не строить...


Непонятно почему теперь на этом месте ровная земля...

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/news.php

----------


## PPV

В начале 90-х во время командировки на НАЗ, там на ЛИС я списал из предоставленной мне интересной тетрадки даты облёта первых серийных самолетов производства Новосибирского завода. Из всех  машин нашего ОКБ, которые серийно выпускались на НАЗ, по какой-то непонятной мне причине там не было даты облёта только Су-15ТМ. 
С другой стороны, и по иным источникам, точно известно, что первые два серийных Су-15ТМ были выпущены в октябре 1971-го, таким образом сегодня с точностью до полумесяца можно говорить о 50-летнем юбилее этой машины.
Первый серийный Су-15ТМ с N 03-02, на пару со вторым N 03-03, вполне возможно, вообще не облетывались на заводе, а были наземным транспортом перебазированы в ГНИКИ, и именно поэтому Су-15ТМ выпал из списков машин, поднятых на заводе. 
Серийный выпуск Су-15ТМ продолжался в Новосибирске до 1975 года, было выпущено порядка 440 таких перехватчиков, ими было вооружено 11 строевых полков авиации войск ПВО СССР. ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> можно говорить о 50-летнем юбилее этой машины.


Паша, я только ЗА! Завтра могу и за пузырем сходить ради такого дела. :Smile:  Жаль, точнее не можешь сказать. :Confused:  Чтобы прямо вот день в день.
P.S. Ты может знаешь, у меня к Су-15 особое отношение.

----------


## Avia M

Ломоносов ВАТУ.

----------


## николай-78

А перед 15ТМом 03-02, был 15Т 03-01 и бортовой у него был 91 синее ( имел увеличенные СВЗ как у ТМа и не имел воздухозаборников компенсации донного сопротивления) и после облета и включения 2-го форсажа чтобы не отличался от других был списан в Сальске и весной 1978г установлен в Тихорецке в качестве наземного пособия -обучение создания посадочного положения т.е. от взятия ручки воздушный цилиндр поднимал носовую стойку по аналогии с таким же Сальским вариантом. Только при мне за 1977-78 годы было списано как минимум 4 самолета, один из которых №61(один из с-тов с работающим РП) сломал наш выпускник-забыл выровнять, поперечное V- крыла стало положительным и изогнуло по "курсу" от носа до хвоста.

----------


## PPV

Про Су-15Т у меня информаци отрывочная, и относится только к начальному периоду их эксплуатации.
Известно, в частности, что машины NN 0101, 0202, 0207, 0208, 0301 с бортовыми соответственно NN 66, 67, 68, 69 и 70 в 1972 году числилились в составе 594 УИАП в Савастлейке, но уже к 1973 году ушли оттуда.
Машина N 0204  09.08.1974 потерпела аварию в составе 592 УИАП в Клину.
Ну а машина  N 0206 использовалась в ОКБ как ЛЛ вплоть до 1979 года ...

----------


## николай-78

В Сальск 3 аэ 15Т пришли или в конце 1975 или начале 1976г, после отпуска с 1.12.1976г начали переучивание на 15Т в сальский  полк весной 1977г у инструкторов на 15т налет минимальный т.к. они переучились с Миг-17 через Су-15 на 15Т. Вроде как в Сальск из Саваслейки транзитом и отстоем в Бежецке вот видимо по этому коридор 1973 по 1975-76гг.

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...lbum=116&pos=0

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...bum=114&page=1

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...bum=246&page=1

----------


## cherven

Интересно, а почему на форуме нет реестра Су-15?

----------


## PPV

Фото из заводской газеты Новосибирского авиазавода:
1972 г. Передача именного Су-15УТ в строевую часть.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1


Еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1


И еще фотографии.

----------


## FLOGGER

Красивый самолет!

----------


## PPV

В марте 1960-го в отделе проектов ОКБ Сухого начались работы по теме Т-58. 
Происходило все это на фоне сокращения авиационной тематики в ГКАТ, поэтому в темплан завода № 51 на 2-й квартал работы под этим шифром были записаны как «Модификация Т-3 с двигателем АЛ-7Ф-2 и боковыми ВЗ, РЛС «Орел» и ракетами К-8». Именно в этом направлении и шли реальные работы в ОКБ вплоть до осени 1961-го, причем продвинулись они достаточно далеко: был выпущен комплект рабочей документации и в ОП велась постройка НЧФ для опытного самолета. При этом в проектах и переписке фигурировали уже гораздо более продвинутые проекты, с заменой на самолете РЛС типа «Орел» на РЛС «Вихрь», а ракет К-8 - на К-8М3 и даже на К-40…
Однако на деле все пошло по другому: с учетом высокой аварийности машин типа Т-3 с двигателями АЛ-7Ф, П.О. Сухой принял решение о замене силовой установки, и с сентября 1961-го работы продолжили под новым шифром — Т-58Д, предполагавшем установку на самолете двух двигателей типа Р-11 взамен одного АЛ-7Ф-2. 
В феврале 1962-го эта работа была узаконена: постановлением правительства, которым был принят на вооружение комплекс перехвата Су-11-8М, одновременно была задана его дальнейшая модернизация, т.е. та тема, по которой в ОКБ Сухого как раз и проводились работы по теме Т-58Д.
Темпы работ в те годы были не чета нынешним, и первый опытный самолет Т58Д-1 был закончен постройкой уже в апреле 1962-го.
К чему я обо всем этом? Потому что 60 лет назад, 30 мая 1962 года В.С. Ильюшин в первый раз поднял в воздух первый опытный самолет Т58Д-1, прототип будущего Су-15.

----------


## FLOGGER

> 60 лет назад, 30 мая 1962 года В.С. Ильюшин в первый раз поднял в воздух первый опытный самолет Т58Д-1, прототип будущего Су-15.


Ура-а! Павел, спасибо за напоминание. Вечером обязательно отмечу! 60 лет - это не хухры-мухры!
P.S. Если не самая, то точно одна из самых красивых машин нашей авиации! Особенно мне нравится ранняя - с конусом и крылом без наплыва. Вообще как стрела!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Павел, спасибо за напоминание. Вечером обязательно отмечу!


Ох, Паша, лучше б ты не напоминал... :Frown:

----------


## PPV

> Ох, Паша, лучше б ты не напоминал...


Валера, так ведь необязательно злоупотреблять ...
Можно ведь чисто символически, или чем-нибудь безалкогольным.
Кстати, завтра ещё одна круглая дата - 40 лет со дня подъёма первого серийного Су-27 на заводе в Комсомольске.

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, чисто символически у меня не получается. А безалкогольным - ну кто ж отмечает? Я так не могу. Впрочем, ничего страшного не произошло - так, чуть-чуть пораньше нужно было остановиться. :Smile: 
P.S. По сравнению с Су-15 Су-27 мне безразличен.
P.P.S. А, кстати, есть какие-то предположения, почему тема была названа Т-*58*? Или не интересовался? Я было подумал, что это Т-5 и К-8, но не похоже. Изначально-то самолет был взят одномоторный...

----------


## PPV

С некоторым опозданием, но все-таки напомню;
В этом году исполнилось 50 лет с того момента, когда из Новосибирска в строй пошли первые серийные Су-15ТМ, это были машины 3-й серии, начиная с N 03-07...
Первым в авиации войск ПВО эти самолёты получил 57 гв.иап (Вещево). Первая лётная смена с участием Су-15ТМ там состоялась 19 мая 1972 года.

----------


## PPV

Завтра примечательная дата - 9 июля.
В этот день 65 лет назад совершил первый полет опытный самолёт П-1.
Понятно, что к программе будущего Су-15 прямого отношения это не имело, но все-таки провести некоторые параллели мне кажется можно. Да и новую тему затевать, наверное, не стоит. Поэтому просто ограничусь перечислением основных вех по П-1.
Задан ПСМ от 19.01.1955 г., в 2-х вариантах: с 1 двигателем АЛ-9 и с 2 двигателями ВК-11.
Эскизный проект и макетная комиссия по проекту прошли в конце 1955-го.
К сожалению, ни того, ни другого двигателя мы не дождались. Построен был опытный вариант П-1 под 1-двигательный вариант, и на нем поставили АЛ-7Ф-1. 
Облёт состоялся 9 июля 1957 года, в воздух самолёт поднял лётчик-испытатель ГНИКИ Н.И. Коровушкин.
По различным причинам, и в частности в связи с отсутствием штатного двигателя, работы развивались довольно медленно. С октября 1957-го полёты выполнял лётчик-испытател Э.В. Елян, но темп работ был очень низкий. Основное внимание КБ в это время было приковано к работам по Су-7 и Т-43 - будущему Су-9...
По факту, уже с августа 1958-го испытания П-1 были приостановлены. Потому что двигателей АЛ-7Ф-1 не хватало даже для проведения ГИ Т-43... Некоторое время после этого предполагалось продолжить работы по этой теме в качестве экспериментальных, но реального продолжения они не имели.
В варианте боевого самолёта работы были официально прекращены с 1959 года, а в варианте экспериментального самолёта - с 1960 года. Но прямым продолжением этой темы в КБ Сухого с 1958 года стал проект Т-37. Который, однако, постигла схожая судьба, работы по нему прекратили в 1960-м, даже не дойдя да стадии заводских испытаний. 
Так что отнюдь не только розами был выстлан путь П.О. Сухого к успеху в те годы...

----------


## PPV

И другой интересный момент: 55 лет назад, 9 июля 1967 года состоялся воздушный парад в Домодедово, на котором впервые были показаны в воздухе опытные машины Т-58ВД, С-22И, а также первые серийные Су-15...

----------


## FLOGGER

> 55 лет назад, 9 июля 1967 года состоялся воздушный парад в Домодедово.


Точно! Паша, спасибо за напоминание! Я этот Парад хорошо помню. По телеку смотрел. На меня он произвел просто неизгладимое впечатление! А самолеты какие!!!
Помню, повырезал ото всюду, откуда мог, фотографии самолетов с этого Парада. Из газет, из журналов, плакатов каких-то. Шикарный Парад был!
Эти вырезки до сих пор храню, просто как память о Параде.
P.S. Это Парад и Парад 61-го года пишу только с большой буквы.

----------


## Fencer

> Помню, повырезал ото всюду, откуда мог, фотографии самолетов с этого Парада. Из газет, из журналов, плакатов каких-то. Шикарный Парад был!
> Эти вырезки до сих пор храню, просто как память о Параде.


Эти вырезки возможно отсканировать и выложить в разделе "Фото-Видео"?

----------


## FLOGGER

Наверное можно, но зачем? Где-то у  меня были вырезки из газет Парада 61-го года, вроде не выкидывал.

----------


## KAV

> Помню, повырезал ото всюду, откуда мог, фотографии самолетов с этого Парада. Из газет, из журналов, плакатов каких-то. Шикарный Парад был!
> Эти вырезки до сих пор храню, просто как память о Параде.


А у меня был набор картинок самолетов с этого парада. Вроде как именно картинки были, а не фотографии, ежели склероз не изменяет. И по телеку его тоже смотрел.

----------


## Fencer

> Наверное можно, но зачем? Где-то у  меня были вырезки из газет Парада 61-го года, вроде не выкидывал.


История же и интересно посмотреть.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос, скорее, к Павлу, но, может и еще кто-то может ответить, я "за".
Где можно прочитать, какие именно ракеты мог применять Су-15 и какие Су-15ТМ? Я имею в виду тяжелые, не Р-60. Меня интересует с точностью до буквы, до цифры. Или, может быть, и тот, и другой могли применять *все* типы и модификации Р-8? Р-8, Р-98, Р-98М и т. д.?
И еще вопрос: когда и в связи с чем заменили ПУ? Была, кажется, ПУ-8-1, стала потом ПУ-8-2. Менялась на всех типах по бюллетеню или как-то ограниченно?
Еще хочу уточнить: до списания *все* простые Су-15 получили новое крыло или какие-то долетали до списания с треугольным крылом?
И еще. Когда появились на стабилизаторах отогнутые грузы?

----------


## PPV

С ходу ответить не был готов, пришлось смотреть литературу - ТО на Су-15 и Су-15ТМ.
Су-15ТМ мог применять Р-98М, Р-98, Р-8М1 и Р-8М.
Су-15 соответственно Р-98, Р-8М1 и Р-8М. 
Понятно, что все эти ракеты были в двух основных модификациях, Р и Т.
Но в отношении Су-15 нужно понимать, что это все согласно ЭТД, которая написана к исходному Су-15, т.е. еще до появления Су-15ТМ. 
И тут есть вопрос - я не знаю, можно ли был применять на Су-15 Р-98М?
Потому что если это было сделано, то уже позднее, после выхода в свет ТО на исходный Су-15...
Теперь про пусковые установки: на Су-15 и Су-15ТМ до N 08-31 устанавливались ПУ-1-8, которые он получил в наследство от Су-11.
На Су-15ТМ с N 08-31 стояли ПУ-2-8, 3-точечные.
Внешне они больше по размерам, чем ПУ-1-8, а конструктивно выполнены зацело, в виде одного пилона.
В то время как ПУ-1-8 - в виде балки и отдельного пилона.
Внешнее отличие ещё одно - на ПУ-1-8 по передней кромке в месте стыка балки с пилоном перелом.
Ну и последнее - крыльев на Су-15 никто не менял, то есть машины до 10-й серии так и летали со своим треугольным крылом все время эксплуатации...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо тебе огромное!!! Я был уверен, что ты ответишь. Твои ответы меня полностью удовлетворили. 
Есть даже неожиданное для меня, но тем ценнее ответ.
!. Я думал, что крыло на Су-15 менялось, оказывается нет.
2. Я думал, что АПУ тоже заменялись, оказывается нет.
3. Вопрос, если нетрудно: что значит "3-точечные" АПУ?
P.S. Эх, если б всегда можно было получать такие ответы на свои вопросы...

----------


## николай-78

А вроде  15ТМ мог "возить" бомбы и блоки НУРС, а 15-нет, по-этому все полки ПВО при передаче в ВВС вооруженные 15 (кроме Андижана-горы, Безречной-т.к. не нужна никому, даже Як-28П с Анадыря поменяли местами с 15ТМ из Гудауты) перевооружили на самолеты с возможностью работы по земле (как правило Су-17М3). Даже 777иап когда произошли известные события  в 1983г уже прощался с Су-15 и на них дежурили пенсионеры, а крайняя группа летчиков полка переучивалась на 23МЛА в Липецке, откуда её после известных событий сдернули и отправили в Саваслейку на 31.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> В тамошнем полку были машины 13-й серии ...


Самолёт, стоявший у Дома офицеров в Южно-Сахалинске имеет номер 15-16, полный получается 1515316

----------


## PPV

Су-15 N 15-16 выпуска 1971 года, и первоначально он был на эксплуатации в 156 иап (Мары).
Вполне возможно, что при перевооружении последнего на Су-17, оттуда он попал на Дальний восток...
"Стоял" - значит больше уже не стоит? А где он теперь? Фото его не осталось?

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Су-15 N 15-16 выпуска 1971 года, и первоначально он был на эксплуатации в 156 иап (Мары).
> Вполне возможно, что при перевооружении последнего на Су-17, оттуда он попал на Дальний восток...
> "Стоял" - значит больше уже не стоит? А где он теперь? Фото его не осталось?


Привезли его с 777-го ИАП получается.
Если я не путаю, то видел фото, как его тащили за грузовиком в тягу по улицам.
Долгое время самолёт был безхозным и чтобы сохранить его, в прошлом году мы его разобрали, отстыковав плоскости и хвостовую часть, а также передний обтекатель и перевезли на аэродром Пушистый, где располагается ОГАУ "Спортивная школа технических видов спорта" и парк "Патриот". Когда будем собирать, не знаю. Не хватает многих деталей: лючков, фонаря и т.д. Пострадал самолёт от вандалов.

https://astv.ru/news/society/2021-11...rali-i-vyvezli

https://sakhalin-aif-ru.turbopages.o...l_na_pushistyy

----------


## Walker

> А где он теперь? Фото его не осталось?


на scalemodels.ru есть мой валк, сделан в 2015 году.

----------

